# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Βότανα (by Flinstone)

## Polyneikos

*Βότανα (by Flinstone)*

*Η αποτελεσματικότητα των βοτάνων έχει αποδειχθεί περίτρανα, όπως και το ότι είναι ασφαλή και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν από κάθε άνθρωπο. Το αποτέλεσμα της χρήσης τους είναι μια ήπια μορφή θεραπείας, με σαφή αποτελέσματα χωρίς τις παρενέργειες των συγχρόνων φαρμάκων.*


*ΟΙ ΔΕΚΑ ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΤΑΝΩΝ*
Χαλαρώνουν τους ιστούς και τα όργανα που βρίσκονται σε υπερένταση, ιδίως τους μυς και το νευρικό σύστημα.Διεγείρουν τους ιστούς και τα όργανα με ατονία, οπός το νωθρό έντερο η συκώτιΈχουν στυπτική δράση. Προκαλούν τη συστολή των υπερβολικά χαλαρών ιστών, όπως οι μύες, τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία και βλεννώδης μεμβράνες.Έχουν ηρεμιστική επίδραση σε περιοχές με σε περιοχές με υπερδιέγερση, όπως το έντερο και το νευρικό σείσμα.Αποτoξινονουν. Ενισχύουν την αποβολή αχρήστων υλικών και δηλητηρίων από το σκότη, το έντερο, τα νεφρά, τους πνεύμονες και το δέρμα.Βοηθούν στην καταπολέμηση τον λήξεων χάρη στις αντισηπτικές, αντιβιοτικές και μυκητοκτονες ιδιότητες τους, καθώς και μέσο της διέγερσης των αμυντικών μηχανισμών του οργανισμού.Ενισχύουν την κυκλοφορία του αίματος και της λέμφου στον οργανισμό.Υποβοηθούν την όρεξη και την πέψη και διεγείρουν την απορρόφηση και αφομιοση των θρεπτικών συστατικών. Επιπλέον παρέχουν πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά.Καταπραΰνουν τις βλενοδης μεμβράνες και επομένως μειώνουν τους ερεθισμούς και τις φλεγμονές.Ρυθμίζουν την παραγωγή ορμονών, καθώς και τη δραστών ορμονών στον οργανισμό.*Πώς θα ετοιμάσετε τα ροφήματα*

*Έγχυμα:* Αφού βράσει το νερό στο μπρίκι, το αποσύρετε από τη φωτιά, προσθέτετε τη συνισταμένη δόση του βοτάνου και το αφήνετε σκεπασμένο για 5 λεπτά. Το σουρώνετε και το πίνετε.

*Αφέψημα:* Το αφέψημα ενδείκνυται για τα σκληρά φύλλα και τις ρίζες των βοτάνων. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, βράζετε το βότανο μαζί με το νερό για 5 λεπτά, το σουρώνετε και το πίνετε.

*Πότε πίνουμε τα ροφήματα:* 20 λεπτά πριν το γεύμα μας.

*Πόσα:* Συνήθως 1-2 φλιτζάνια την ημέρα.

*Για πόσον καιρό:* Πίνετε τα ροφήματα για 1-2 μήνες, κάνετε ένα διάλειμμα 2 εβδομάδων και συνεχίζετε με πιο χαλαρό ρυθμό, π.χ. για ένα μήνα, προτού κάνετε πάλι διάλειμμα. Το αρχικό διάστημα της λήψης τους μπορεί να παραταθεί κατά ένα ή δύο μήνες, εάν τα κιλά που θέλετε να χάσετε είναι πολλά.



*ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΛΗΨΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΤΑΝΩΝ*

*ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΛΗΨΗ*
Το μονό που έχετε να κάνετε με πολλές βοτανοθεραπιες είναι να τις φάτε!!!! Τόσο απλά!!! Μερικά βότανα που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατ’αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι, το σκόρδο, η βρόμη, η ρίγανη, η κανέλα, το τζιντζερ, φιλά πικραλίδας κ.α. Όπως βλάπτουμε από τα παραπάνω, χορδής να το καταλάβουμε καταναλώνουμε καθημερινός βότανα μέσο της διατροφής μας.

*ΡΟΦΗΜΑΤΑ*
Το ρόφημα από βότανα παρασκευάζετε με δυο τρόπους: ως έγχυμα ή ως αφέψημα. Τα εγχύματα παρασκευαζωντε από τα τμήματα που φυτρώνουν πάνω από το έδαφος, όπως α φυλά και τα άνθη. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αποξηραμένα ή φρέσκα βότανα. Στα αποξηραμένα η αναλογία είναι 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού σε 1 φλιτζάνι νερό. Για φρέσκα 2 κουταλάκια. Η αναλογία είναι 28 γρ. βοτάνου σε 600 ml. νερό.


*ΒΑΜΜΑΤΑ*
Αν και απαιτούν πολύωρη πρωετιμασια, τα βάμματα συντηρούνε ευκολότερα από τα ροφήματα και διατιρουντε για αόριστο χρονικό διάστημα ( καλό θα ήταν να καταναλονοντε μέσα σε 2 χρόνια ). Παρασκευάζονται με την εμβαπτηση του φυτού σε μίγμα αλκοόλης και νερού. Η αναλογία εξαρτάτε από το συστατικό που θέλετε να εκχυλίσετε, αλλά συνήθως είναι ένα μέρος βοτάνου προς δυο έως δέκα μέρη υγρού. Όσον αφορά το υγρό αυτό, αν θέλετε να εκχυλίσετε πάνινες, χρησιμοποιήστε μονό 25% αλκοόλη, αλλά, για να εκχυλίσετε ρητίνες ή κομμοί, μπορείτε να χρισημοποιησετε μέχρι και 90% αλκοόλη. Μπορείτε να παρασκευάσετε τα περισσότερο βάμματα με μπράντι ή βότκα, καθώς η περιεκτικότητα τους σε αλκοόλ είναι περίπου 45% - που αρκεί για την εκχύλιση των πιο κείνων βοτάνων.

*ΣΠΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ, ΓΑΡΓΑΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΜΑΤΑ*
Για να παρασκευάσετε σπρέι για το λαιμό, γαργάρες ή στοματικά διαλύματα, διαλύστε 1 κουταλάκι βάμμα σε ½ φλιτζάνι νερό ή χρησιμοποιήστε ½ φλιτζάνι κρυι ρόφημα βοτάνων ( οποίο ρόφημα είναι κατάλαλο για την πάθηση σας ). Φτιαξτε επίσης σπρέι για το λαιμό βάζοντας 5 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο σε ½ φλιτζάνι νερό. 

*ΕΙΣΠΝΟΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΤΜΟ*
Για αν παρασκευάσετε εισπνοές με ατμό, γεμίστε μια λεκάνη με ζεστό νερό, οπού έχετε προσθέσει 5-10 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο ή γεμίστε τη λεκάνη με συνηθισμένο έγχυμα ή αφέψημα. Βάλτε μια πετσέτα στο κεφάλι σας και μείνετε πάνω από την λεκάνη για 5 – 10 λεπτά.

*ΤΑΜΠΛΕΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΨΟΥΛΕΣ*
Ορισμένα βότανα εξαιτίας της γεύσης και της μιροδιας τους, για πολλούς ανθρώπους είναι δύσκολη η κατανάλωση τους. Μια καλή λύση είναι η λήψη τους σε ταμπλέτες ή κάψουλες.


*ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΛΗΨΗ* 
Η εξωτερική λήψη γίνετε μέσο του δέρματος. Το δέρμα μπορεί να απορροφήσει τις περισσότερες από τις θεραπευτικές ουσίες των βοτάνων. Τρόπους εξώτερης λήψης θα δούμε αμέσος παρακάτω.

*ΛΟΥΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΒΟΤΑΝΑ*
Αυτός ο τρόπος λήψης επιτρέπει στις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες των βοτάνων να εισδύσουν γρηγορότερα στον οργανισμό μέσο των πόρων του δέρματος που έχουν ανοίξει με το ζεστό νερό παρακάμπτοντας έτσι το πεπτικό σύστημα. Τα λουτρά αυτά είναι ιδιαιτέρα χρήσιμα για τη χαλάρωση του νευρικού συστήματος, της πνευματικής και συνεσθιματικης έντασης. Ορισμένα βότανα που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν είναι η λεβαντα,το χαμομήλι βασιλικός και το ρόδο.

*ΧΕΙΡΟΛΟΥΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΔΟΛΟΥΤΡΑ*
Παραδοσιακά, τα ποδόλουτρα με μουστάρδα χρησιμοποιούνταν για παθήσεις που είναι ενδημικές σε κρύα και υγρά κλήματα ( από κρυολογήματα και γρίπη ως κυκλοφορικό και αρθρίτιδα ). Τα άκρα είναι γεμάτα νευρώνες απολήξης , οπότε, παρά την πάχυνση του δέρματος ως αποτέλεσμα της χρίσης των ακρών μας, το δέρμα στις περιοχές αυτές παραμένει εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο και έτσι τα συστατικά των βοτάνων εισχωρούν εύκολα στο σώμα μέσα από το δέρμα.

*ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΛΟΥΤΡΑ*
Επιτρέπουν στα μάτια να επωφεληθουν από τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες των βοτάνων και ενδικνετε για κάθε λογής οφθαλμικές παθεισης ( καταπονημένα μάτια, μέχρι κριθαράκι), αφού ο υμένας που καλύπτει τα μάτια απορροφά τα ενεργά συστατικά των βοτάνων. Να χρεισιμοποιητε πάντα καθαρά οφθαλμολουτρα ( διατίθενται στα φαρμακεία ) και φρέσκο διάλυμα για το κάθε μάτι.

*ΑΛΟΙΦΕΣ ΚΡΕΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΣΙΟΝ*
Δεν είναι μόνο για τα δερματικά προβλήματα ευεργετική η εφαρμογή αλοιφής, κρεμάς και λοσιόν. Μπορεί να είναι επωφελής, μετάξι άλλων, για τους πονοκεφάλους και τις ερεθισμένες αρθρώσεις. 

*ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΣ*
Μια κομπρέσα με βότανα είναι θαυμάσιος τρόπος καταπράυνσης πονοκεφάλων, στομαχόπονων και πόνων στην πλάτη και τις αρθρώσεις, ενώ βωιθαει στον καθαρισμό από σπυράκια και εξανθήματα. 

*ΚΑΤΑΠΛΑΣΜΑ*
Το κατάπλασμα μοιάζει με τις κομπρέσες, μόνο που εδώ εφαρμόζουμε το ίδιο το βότανο και όχι το εκχύλισμα του πάνω στην πασχουσα περιοχή. Αν χρισημοποιησετε φρέσκα φιλά, μίσχους ή ρίζες, πρέπει να τα στύψετε για να ελευθερώσουν τις θεραπευτικές τους ιδιότητες. Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε κονιοποιημένα ή ψιλοκομμένα αποξηραμένα βότανα, προσθέστε λίγο νερό για να φτιάξετε πολτό. Βαλτέ τα βότανα σε ανάμεσα σε δυο κομμάτια γάζα και στη συνεχεία χρισημοποιοντας έναν ελαφρύ βαμβακερό επίδεσμο δέστε το κατάπλασμα και κράτιστε το ζεστό με ένα μπουκάλι ζεστό νερό.


*ΑΙΘΕΡΙΑ ΕΛΑΙΑ*
Τα αιθέρια ελαία διατίθενται σε φαρμακεία και σε καταστήματα υγιεινών ειδών. Εκχιλιζοντε από αρωματικά φυτά και είναι πολύ συμπικνομενα. Ακολουθείτε πάντα τις οδηγίες διάλυσης πριν έρθουν σε επαφή με το δέρμα σας. 


*Παρακάτω θα δούμε κάποια βότανα τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να μας φανούν πολύ χρήσιμα.*


*Φασκόμηλο:*




Βοηθά στην ενεργοποίηση του μεταβολισμού. Βράζετε μία χούφτα φασκόμηλο σε 4 φλιτζάνια νερό. Πίνετε ένα ποτήρι από το ρόφημα πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ, πριν από το φαγητό. Εκτός του ότι βοηθά στο αδυνάτισμα, είναι αρωματικό, ελαφρώς διουρητικό και έχει ευχάριστη γεύση. Μπορείτε να το πίνετε για πολύ καιρό, χωρίς να αντιμετωπίσετε παρενέργειες. 



*Χαμομήλι:* 

Είναι ένα ελαφρύ ρόφημα, που συμβάλλει στην αποτοξίνωση του οργανισμού. Διαλύστε 1 κ.γ. χαμομήλι σε σκόνη σε βραστό νερό. Πίνετε 1-2 ποτήρια την ημέρα, πριν από το φαγητό.

*Λουίζα:*





*Περιγραφή*: Είναι θάμνος ύψους 1- 1,5 μ. ή ψηλότερος, φύλλα οδοντωτά ή λειόχειλα σε τριμερείς ή τετραμερείς σπονδύλους, λογχοειδή με βραχύ μίσχο, λεία στην άνω επιφάνεια και αδενώδη στην κάτω. Άνθη λευκά, μικρά που σχηματίζουν μασχαλιαίους σπονδύλους ή επάκριους βότρυς. Τα φύλλα συνθλιβόμενα αναδίδουν οσμή λεμονιού.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες:* Χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα για νοσήματα του στομάχου, σταματά τη διάρροια και είναι τονωτικό, αντιπυρετικό και διουρητικό. Συνιστάται, μάλιστα, σε περιπτώσεις νεφρολιθιάσεως. Βοηθά στο αδυνάτισμα, στην αποτοξίνωση και στην αποβολή περιττών υγρών και κυτταρίτιδας.
*Χρήση:* Απολαύστε τη ως αφέψημα ζεστό ή κρύο (1-2 κουταλιές, 7-10 Λεπτά, 100° Κελσίου) αφού φημίζεται για τις αφροδισιακές της ιδιότητες.


*Λεμόνι:* 

Σε ένα ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό, στύψτε 10 σταγόνες από ένα φρεσκοκομμένο λεμόνι. Πίνετε αυτό το βιταμινούχο ρόφημα κάθε πρωί. Βοηθά στη διάλυση του συσσωρευμένου λίπους.


*Μέντα:* 



Είναι διουρητική. Ρίχνετε 1 κ.γ. μέντα σε βραστό νερό. Πίνετε από το αφέψημα κάθε πρωί. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε φύλλα μέντας στο τσάι, σε άλλα ροφήματα, στους χυμούς, αλλά και στις κομπόστες. 


*Ιβίσκος:* 



Εκτός από διακοσμητικό φυτό, ο ιβίσκος έχει και θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες: *Συμβάλλει στην καλή λειτουργία του πεπτικού συστήματος και στον καλύτερο μεταβολισμό των υδατανθράκων, των πρωτεϊνών και των λιπιδίων.* O ιβίσκος ενδείκνυται για τους υπέρβαρους με πρόβλημα δυσκοιλιότητας και αυξημένων λιπιδίων. 
*Δοσολογία* : Eτοιμάζετε έγχυμα με 1 κουταλάκι ιβίσκου σε 1 φλιτζάνι νερό.


*Σέλινο:* 

Σε ένα λίτρο νερό βράστε 5 ρίζες και φύλλα σέλινου. Πίνετε 3-4 ποτήρια την ημέρα. *Είναι ένα πολύ καλό διουρητικό, το οποίο βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα στο αδυνάτισμα.*

*Σένα:* 

Την βρίσκετε στα φαρμακεία. Μουσκέψτε λίγα φύλλα σ’ ένα ποτήρι βραστό νερό, για 5 ώρες περίπου. Το σουρώνετε και το πίνετε το βράδυ κατά προτίμηση πριν κοιμηθείτε.

*Φυτολάκα:* 

H φυτολάκα είναι ένα δέντρο τα φύλλα του οποίου έχουν κυρίως λιποδιαλυτική και εν μέρει διουρητική δράση. H φυτολάκα βοηθά ανθρώπους με έντονο πρόβλημα τοπικού πάχους. 
*Δοσολογία :* Ετοιμάζετε έγχυμα με 1 κουταλάκι φυτολάκα σε 1 φλιτζάνι νερό. Επίσης, τη φυτολάκα θα τη βρείτε και σε πόσιμη μορφή, σε φαρμακεία με ομοιοπαθητικά. Διαλύετε 10 σταγόνες φυτολάκα σε ένα φλιτζανάκι νερό και πίνετε μέχρι 3 φλιτζανάκια την ημέρα.


*Σπιρουλίνα:* 

H σπιρουλίνα είναι ένα βότανο των ποταμών και της θάλασσας (καλλιέργειες σπιρουλίνας υπάρχουν στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα). H σπιρουλίνα ενδείκνυται για όσους συνηθίζουν να καταφεύγουν στο φαγητό, όταν δεν έχουν καλή διάθεση. Θα τη βρείτε σε μορφή σκόνης. 
*Δοσολογία :* Διαλύετε 1-2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού σκόνη σπιρουλίνας σε 1 ποτήρι νερό ή σε 1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό (π.χ. γκρέιπφρουτ). Αποφύγετε το ρόφημα, επειδή η σπιρουλίνα δεν έχει ευχάριστη γεύση. H σπιρουλίνα διατίθεται και σε κάψουλες.

*Γιοχίμπ :*

*Περιγραφή* :Το γιοχίμπε είναι τροπικό δέντρο της Κεντρικής και Δυτικής Αφρικής γνωστό για τις αφροδισιακές και διεγερτικές του ιδιότητες, εξαιτίας της γιοχιμπίνης, ενός αλκαλοειδούς, που υπάρχει στο φλοιό του.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες* :Είναι ισχυρότατο τονωτικό και αφροδισιακό και φαίνεται να καταπολεμά την ανδρική ανικανότητα. Η Γιοχημπίνη διευρύνει τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία των γεννητικών οργάνων, αυξάνοντας την ροή του αίματος και διεγείρει τα νεύρα.
*Χρήση*:Χρησιμοποιείται το εκχύλισμα από το φλοιό του για παρασκευή ροφημάτων. Ωστόσο, η υπερδοσολογία αυτού του βοτάνου μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρές οφθαλμολογικές επιπλοκές και άλλα σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας.


*Γκουαράνα :*




*Περιγραφή*: Το Γκουαράνα είναι ένας εξωτικός αναρριχώμενος θάμνος που προέρχεται από την Νότια Αμερική και κυρίως τη Βραζιλία(Αμαζόνιος), γνωστό και ως βραζιλιάνικο κακάο έχει έντονα κόκκινους καρπούς και υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε καφεΐνη. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ και αιώνες από τους Ινδιάνους του Αμαζονίου για τις ζωηρές, αναζωογονητικές ιδιότητες του.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες*: Το γκουαρανά περιέχει μεγάλη ποσότητα καφεΐνης και κυρίως δρα σαν διεγερτικό του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος, θεωρείται ότι βελτιώνει την αντοχή και την απόδοση των αθλητών, μειώνει την όρεξη και ευνοεί τη μείωση του σωματικού βάρους και λίπους, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται με σκοπό την πνευματική διέγερση και διαύγεια. Έχει επίσης αφροδισιακές δράσεις. Οι Ινδιάνοι του Αμαζονίου έπιναν ένα πότο από Γκουαράνα κάθε μέρα ως τονωτικό και μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα όταν ήθελαν να τεκνοποιήσουν. Το χρησιμοποιούσαν, επίσης, για να θεραπεύσουν τη διάρροια, τους πονοκεφάλους και το πυρετό. Είναι επίσης διουρητικό και συντελεί στην απώλεια βάρους.
*Χρήση*: Χρησιμοποιούνται οι σπόροι του φυτού στην παρασκευή διάφορων τονωτικών ροφημάτων.

*Βαλεριάνα:* 




*Περιγραφή* : 
Ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Βαλεριανιδών Η βαλεριάνα είναι φυτό με ρίζωμα πολυετές που μένει ζωντανό όταν ξεραίνονται οι βλαστοί και τα φύλλα. Το ύψος της κυμαίνεται από 40 εκατοστά έως 2 μέτρα . Έχει φύλλα σύνθετα πτεροειδή και τα άνθη της είναι μικρά άσπρα ή ρόδινα που σχηματίζουν πυκνές ταξιανθίες. Προτιμά τα υγρά και ψυχρά κλίματα και είναι αυτοφυές σε κάποιες περιοχές της Ελλάδος. Ανθίζει το καλοκαίρι μέχρι το φθινόπωρο. Για θεραπευτικούς σκοπούς χρησιμοποιούμε την ρίζα του φυτού, αλλά και τα ξεραμένα φύλλα που με αυτά φτιάχνουμε τσάι.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες* : 
Συνιστάται για την αρθρίτιδα, την κολίτιδα, τη διάρροια, τον πονοκέφαλο και την υπέρταση, το σύνδρομο του ευερέσθιτου εντέρου, την εμμηνόπαυση, την ψωρίαση, τους ρευματισμούς, τη νευρική υπερένταση, τον πονόδοντο, την ισχιαλγία, τους πόνους περιόδου. Η βαλεριάνα έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για υστερικές καταστάσεις, υπερδιέγερση, αϋπνία, ημικρανία, κράμπες, κολικούς του εντέρου, ρευματικούς πόνους, δυσμηνόρροια, νευρικές καταστάσεις. Οι κύριες χρήσεις της είναι για ηρεμιστικούς και υπνωτικούς λόγους, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται παράλληλα σαν αντισπασμωδικό και ηρεμιστικό. Προτείνεται επίσης για ανησυχία και νευρολογικές διαταραχές του ύπνου. Η βαλεριάνα χρησιμοποιείται σαν ηρεμιστικό ακόμα και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας σε περιπτώσεις υπερέντασης.
*Χρήση*:
Σαν ήπιο κατευναστικό, η βαλεριάνα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται 30-45 λεπτά πριν τον ύπνο. Με τη μορφή αφεψήματος ξηρής ρίζας, σε δοσολογία 1-2γραμ. ανά φλιτζάνι, προσέχοντας την υπερβολική θέρμανση γιατί είναι πολύ πτητική. Πρέπει να προστατεύεται από το φώς. Με το αφέψημά της επίσης γίνονται μπάνια κατά των σπασμών των νεογέννητων βρεφών. Αποφεύγετε τις μεγάλες δόσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

*Κάβα Κάβα:*





*Περιγραφή*:
Το Κάβα(-Κάβα) ή αλλιώς πιπέρι το μεθυστικό ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Πιπεροειδών. Είναι ιθαγενές φυτό στα νησιά του Ειρηνικού, Χαβάη, Μικρονησία, Βανουάτου, Φίτζι, Σαμόα, Τόνγκα και τα νησιά του Σολόμωντα. Θεωρείται είδος συγγενές με το μαύρο πιπέρι. Είναι θάμνος που αναπτύσσεται σε ελαφρά, καλά στραγγιζόμενα χώματα. Έχει σαρκώδεις μίσχους και τα φύλλα του είναι στρογγυλά, καρδιόσχημα. Τα άνθη του είναι πολύ μικρά. Η αναπαραγωγή του γίνεται με μοσχεύματα που βγαίνουν από το μητρικό φυτό. Τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες τις έχουν η ρίζα και τα ριζίδια του φυτού. Αντίστοιχες αλλά λιγότερο δραστικές ιδιότητες έχουν οι καρποί, τα φύλλα και ο φλοιός του φυτού.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες*:
Είναι μυοχαλαρωτικό, αντισπασμωδικό, ηρεμιστικό και αναλγητικό. Το βότανο δρα εναντίον του στρες, της αϋπνίας και της ανησυχίας. Βελτιώνει την πνευματική απόδοση και βελτιώνει τη διάθεση. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για προβλήματα όπως είναι η αγχώδης διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη, αϋπνία, πόνος στην πλάτη, διαστρέμματα, πονοκέφαλοι και ημικρανία. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε πονόδοντο και στοματικά έλκη καθώς και για την αντιμετώπιση μυϊκών πόνων. Ηρεμεί τα νεύρα, αυξάνει τη σεξουαλική ορμή και ενισχύει την κοινωνικότητα του ατόμου. Είναι επίσης, διουρητικό, αντισηπτικό, αντιφλεγμονώδες του ουροποιητικού συστήματος και συστήνεται και σε περιπτώσεις κυστίτιδας και προστατίτιδας.
*Χρήση*: 
Καταναλώνεται ως ρόφημα (χτυπάμε στο μπλέντερ πολύ καλά, ένα κουτάλι της σούπας από το ξηρό βότανο (σκόνη) με ένα φλιτζάνι νερό και το πίνουμε αμέσως). Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται ως τοπικό κατάπλασμα αλλά και ως στοματόπλυμα. Δεν ενδείκνυται η χρήση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση του κατά τη διάρκεια εγκυμοσύνης και θηλασμού. Αντενδείκνυται για όσους έχουν νόσο του Πάρκινσον. Δεν πρέπει να το παίρνουν όσοι λαμβάνουν φάρμακα για κατάθλιψη ή νευρικότητα, έχουν ηπατικά προβλήματα ή πάσχουν από αλκοολισμό. Η υπερβολική χρήση, μπορεί να προκαλέσει κίτρινο χρωματισμό του δέρματος, της τρίχας και των νυχιών. Δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνεται σε συνδυασμό με οινόπνευμα ή βαρβιτουρικά. Η παρατεταμένη χρήση καθώς και η υπερβολική δοσολογία μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σοβαρά ηπατικά προβλήματα.

*Αγκινάρα:*



*Περιγραφή*: 
Πολυετές λαχανικό σε σχήμα θάμνου, ανήκει στην οικογένεια των συνθέτων (compositae). Καλλιεργείται σε μέρη προφυλαγμένα από το δυνατό ψύχος και χωρίς πολύ υγρασία, τα φύλλα της είναι μεγάλα με βαθιές σχισμές, πολλαπλασιάζεται με παραφυάδες κατά την άνοιξη ή το φθινόπωρο. Η αγκινάρα είναι πλούσια σε βιταμίνες Α, Β1, Β2, νιασίνη και C, ασβέστιο και φώσφορο. Εκτός από εξαιρετικό λαχανικό, αποτελεί επίσης και ένα πολύτιμο φάρμακο. 
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες*: 
Τα φύλλα της αγκινάρας είναι χολαγωγά, τονωτικά και διουρητικά, τα φύλλα της θεωρείται ότι έχουν ιδιότητες κατά της αρτηριοσκλήρωσης, της χοληστερίνης και της ανεπάρκειας συκωτιού, των ρευματισμών, της πέτρας των νεφρών, του ίκτερου, των διαλειπόντων πυρετών, του τερτατέου πυρετού, κατά της ιδρωπικίας, και είναι επίσης καρδιοτονωτική και καθαριστική του αίματος. Επίσης το μασάζ με νερό από ζεσταμένα φύλλα αγκινάρας βοηθά στην τόνωση των μαλλιών.
*Χρήση*: Χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στη μαγειρική αλλά μπορεί να καταναλωθεί και ως συστατικό σε χυμούς ή ροφήματα.

*Γκρίνγκο Μπιλόμπα:*




*Περιγραφή* :
Γυμνόσπερμο, πανάρχαιο φυτό, είναι το μοναδικό επιζών φυτό της τάξης γκινγκοώδη, οικογένεια γκινγκοΐδες. Τα πρώτα γκίγκο εμφανίστηκαν την παλαιοζωική εποχή. Ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό, όμορφο, φυλλοβόλο δέντρο, με πρασινοχρυσαφιά φύλλα μεγάλα και πλατιά. Φτάνει σε ύψος τα 50 μέτρα και ο κορμός του είναι κυλινδρικός, έχοντας διάμετρο μέχρι και 3 μέτρα . Τα φύλλα είναι το μέρος του φυτού που χρησιμοποιείται.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες* :
Χαρακτηρίζεται για τις αντιπηκτικές του ιδιότητες, τη δράση του υπέρ της βελτίωσης της περιφερικής κυκλοφορίας και της εγκεφαλικής αγγειακής επάρκειας αλλά και της καλής κυκλοφορίας της γλυκόζης στο αίμα. Άλλες ευεργετικές επιδράσεις που έχουν διαπιστωθεί είναι κατά της εξασθένησης της μνήμης, κατά της κατάθλιψης, κατά των παρενεργειών της χημειοθεραπείας και κατά της μειωμένης λίμπιντο, των ιλίγγων, των κιρσωδών φλεβών, των αιμορροΐδων και των ελκών στα πόδια, έχει αντιαλλεργική δράση σε άσθμα, φλεγμονές και άλλες αλλεργίες και ασφαλώς σαν αντιοξειδωτικό.
*Χρήση*:
Χρησιμοποιείται το εκχύλισμα του πρωτίστως αλλά και ως τσάι μόνο του ή με σε συνδυασμό με άλλα βότανα.

*Τσάι Πράσινο:* 

*Περιγραφή:*
Το πράσινο τσάι παρασκευάζεται μετά από αποξήρανση των φύλλων που συλλέγονται από το φυτό Camelia sinensis, και διαφέρει από το τσάι του βουνού, με το οποίο συγχέεται συχνά. Το πράσινο τσάι είναι πλούσιο σε πολυφαινόλες (αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες) και τεΐνη (αλκαλοειδές).
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες:*
Αποτελεί ένα πραγματικό ελιξίριο υγείας και νεανικότητας, αφού μας προσφέρει ισχυρές αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες. Ισχυροποιεί το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, προσφέρει αντιοξειδωτική προστασία, υποστηρίζει την πέψη, βοηθάει την καρδιά και το κυκλοφορικό, συμβάλλει στη ρύθμιση του σακχάρου, δυναμώνει τα οστά, προστατεύει το σμάλτο των δοντιών, επιβραδύνει τη γήρανση της επιδερμίδας, επιταχύνει τις καύσεις, διευκολύνει το αδυνάτισμα, μειώνει το σωματικό λίπος, αυξάνει την αντοχή.
*Χρήση**:* 
Οργανοληπτικά το ρόφημα είναι πολύ εύγευστο και αρωματικό, ενώ μπορεί να καταναλωθεί ζεστό ή κρύο, με ζάχαρη, μέλι ή και σκέτο.

*Βεβαια πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας πως κάποια βότανα δεν είναι και τόσο αθωα όσο θα θέλαμε να πιστεύουμε ,τα οποία θα πρέπει η κατανάλωση τους να γίνετε με πολύ προσοχή και κάτω από καθοδιγιση κάποιου γνώστη. Ένα από αυτά τα βοτανα είναι ο μανδραγοράς για το οποίο έχουν ειπωθεί πόλοι μύθοι και δοξασίες που χάνονται στα βάθη των αιώνων. Αυτό το βότανο μπορεί να γίνει πολύ τοξικό εάν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί σωστά . Τα φυλά του εάν καταναλωθούν φρέσκα σε μη επιτρεπτή ποσότητα προκαλούν παρεσθισεις που μπορεί να κρατήσουν μέρες. Λέγετε ότι, Σπαρτιάτες πολεμιστές πριν από τη μάχη έτρωγαν φυλά μανδραγορά για να μην φοβούνται τον εχθρό.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*(To δευτερο μερος του άρθρου του Flinstone)*


*Ο μύθος και η μαγεία* 

Στους αρχαίους καιρούς πιστεύονταν ότι ο Μανδραγοράς είχε μαγικές δυνάμεις. Η διχαλωτή ρίζα του παρομοιάζονταν με ανθρώπινο σώμα και πίστευαν ότι είχε δυνάμεις από τα σκοτεινά πνεύματα της γης. Για να ξεριζώσουν το μανδραγόρα έπρεπε να το κάνουν μόνο μεσάνυχτα και μετά από απαραίτητες προσευχές και τελετουργίες. Κάποιος ζωγράφιζε τρεις κύκλους γύρω από το φυτό με ένα μυτερό κλαδί ιτιάς και μετά έδεναν ένα μαύρο σκύλο στο φυτό με ένα σπάγκο. Ανθρώπινα χέρια δεν έπρεπε να έρθουν σε επαφή με το φυτό. Πιστεύονταν πως όταν ο μανδραγόρας έβγαινε από το έδαφος έβγαζε μια στριγκλιά που σκότωνε ή τρέλαινε όποιον δεν είχε προφυλαγμένα τα αυτιά του εκείνη την ώρα. Όταν το φυτό είχε πια αποκοπεί από την γη μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ευεργετικούς σκοπούς. Ακόμα από την εποχή της βίβλου στην Γένεση υπάρχουν αναφορές για την χρήση του Μανδραγόρα σαν αφροδισιακό και σαν βοτάνι για τεκνοποιία. Η Ραχήλ απελπισμένη που δεν έκανε παιδιά με τον Ιακώβ κατέφυγε στον μανδραγόρα για να γεννήσει τον Ιωσήφ. Στο μεσαίωνα το φυτό ονομάζονταν "μήλο του σατανά" και πίστευαν ότι προκαλούσε τρέλα. Πίστευαν ότι κάτω από τα δέντρα που γίνονταν απαγχονισμοί φύτρωνε μανδραγόρας από το σπέρμα των κρεμασμένων. Ο μανδραγόρας ήταν βασικό συστατικό για τα μαντζούνια των μαγισσών της εποχής και το πιο κοινό παράδειγμα της κατάχρησης των φαρμακευτικών ιδιοτήτων των φυτών από αυτούς που είχαν εμμονές με τις μαγικές και οργιαστικές τελετουργίες με τις οποίες μερικά παραισθησιογόνα ναρκωτικά φυτά είχαν στενά συνδεθεί. Ο μανδραγόρας συνδέθηκε στενά με τον μεσαίωνα και πλήθος προλήψεων και αναφορών σχετικά με τις δυνάμεις του φυτού υπάρχει από εκείνα τα σκοτεινά χρόνια.

*Περιγραφή* 
Το γένος του μανδραγόρα περιλαμβάνει φυτά πολυετή ενδημικά της Μεσογείου και των Ιμαλαΐων. Το πιο γνωστό είδος είναι το Mandragora officinalis. Ο μανδραγόρας έχει μια μακριά καφέ ρίζα σαν παντζάρι που μπορεί να φτάσει σε βάθος ένα μέτρο. Η ρίζα είναι μερικές φορές μονή και μερικές φορές διακλαδώνεται σε δύο ή τρεις βραχίονες. Ακριβώς από την κορυφή της ρίζας εμφανίζονται μερικά σκουροπράσινα φύλλα που αρχικά είναι όρθια αλλά όταν φτάσουν στο κανονικό τους μέγεθος ( 30 εκατοστά μήκος και 10 εκατοστά πλάτος) απλώνονται προς τα έξω και προς τα κάτω. Είναι μυτερά στις άκρες και έχουν μια δυσάρεστη οσμή. Μέσα από τα φύλλα ξεπετάγονται τα άνθη του φυτού το καθένα από ξεχωριστό μίσχο μεγέθους 8- 10 εκατοστών . Στο σχήμα και στο μέγεθος μοιάζουν λιγάκι με τα άνθη της πρίμουλας και έχουν υπόλευκο χρώμα και αρκετές φορές με μοβ παραλλαγές. Τα άνθη παράγουν ένα σφαιρικό λείο καρπό σαν μικρό μήλο που γίνεται κίτρινος όταν ωριμάσει. Η σάρκα του καρπού είναι γεμάτη και έχει ένα δυνατό άρωμα σαν του μήλου.

*Οι πραγματικές ιδιότητες* 
Σήμερα, η σύγχρονη επιστήμη έχει αποφανθεί ότι οι ρίζες του μανδραγόρα περιέχονται στην κατηγορία των αναλγητικών όπως η μπελαντόνα και η τα φύλλα της κόκας. Δύο από τα ενεργά χημικά συστατικά του μανδραγόρα είναι η ατροπίνη και η σκοπολαμίνη δύο ισχυρά κατευναστικά. Ο μανδραγόρας έχει επίσης μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε μανδραγορίνη, ένα ισχυρό υπνωτικό και ναρκωτικό. Είναι έτσι εύκολο να καταλάβουμε γιατί αποδίδονται στο φυτό αφροδισιακές ιδιότητες όπως και επίσης ο κίνδυνος να προκαλέσει τρέλα η και θάνατο. Είναι επίσης εμετικό και καθαρτικό προξενώντας συστολές στο στομάχι. Ίσως και αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που είχε συνδεθεί αρχικά με την τεκνοποιία. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση η απευθείας λήψη της ρίζας δεν συνιστάται. Τα αποτελέσματα από την χρήση του μανδραγόρα είναι είναι εξαιρετικά απρόβλεπτα και πολύ τοξικά.


*Εφέδρα:*

*Περιγραφή και προέλευση* 

Γνωστή και σαν Ma Huang, η Εφέδρα (Ephedra sinica) είναι μέλος της βοτανικής οικογένειας των Εφεδροειδών. Το φυτό είναι ένας θάμνος που φυτρώνει στις έρημες περιοχές τις Κίνας και της Ανατολικής Ασίας. Χρησιμοποιείται σαν βοτανικό φυτό στην Κίνα εδώ και 4000 χρόνια για να θεραπεύσει συμπτώματα άσθματος και λοιμώξεις του αναπνευστικού συστήματος. Παραλλαγές του φυτού φυτρώνουν επίσης στην Ευρώπη, την Ινδία, την Αυστραλία και το Αφγανιστάν. Η αμερικανική εφέδρα (Ephedra nevadensis) είναι ενδημική στις νοτιοδυτικές Η.Π.Α. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν τσάι από τους πρώτους αποίκους και ήταν γνωστή σαν το "τσάι των Μορμόνων" ή "τσάι της Ερήμου". Χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης και για να θεραπεύει πονοκεφάλους, πυρετό, κρυολόγημα και αλλεργικό συνάχι. Σήμερα, συστατικά που προέρχονται από αυτό το φυτό βρίσκονται συνήθως σε πολλά παρασκευάσματα καταπολέμησης του κρυολογήματος και των αλλεργιών. Αν και τα χημικά συστατικά στην αμερικανική εφέδρα περιέχονται σε μικρότερες αναλογίες, χρησιμοποιείται κι αυτή φαρμακευτικά και λέγεται ότι έχει λιγότερες παρενέργειες. 

*Αμερικανική έφεδρα:*
(Ephedra nevadensis) 

Δείγματα καμένης Εφέδρας βρέθηκαν σε ένα νεολιθικό τάφο στη Μέση Ανατολή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το φυτό χρησιμοποιούταν φαρμακευτικά τουλάχιστο πριν 60,000 χρόνια. Πιστεύεται ότι οι ρίζες του φυτού έχουν αντίθετα αποτελέσματα με τα κλαδιά του αλλά αυτό δεν έχει αποδειχθεί. Οι αρχαίοι ινδιάνοι της Βόρειας Αμερικής χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν φάρμακο για τη δύσκολη εμμηνόρροια και σαν κατάπλασμα για την σύφιλη. Το χρησιμοποιούσαν επίσης και σαν ναρκωτικό στις τελετές του κυνηγιού. Το κάρβουνο από το ξύλο του έφτιαχνε μια τέλεια βαφή για τατουάζ. 

*Ιδιότητες* 
Η εφέδρα περιέχει δύο αλκαλοειδή την εφεδρίνη και την ψευδοεφεδρίνη. Η εφεδρίνη το κύριο συστατικό, είναι ένας βρογχοδιαστολέας και διεγείρει το συμπαθητικό νευρικό σύστημα. Έχει ισχυρές αντισπασμωδικές ιδιότητες, ενεργώντας μέσα από τις διόδους του αέρα, ανακουφίζοντας το πρήξιμο στον βλεννογόνο υμένα. Η ψευδοεφεδρίνη είναι μια ρινική αποσυμφορητική ουσία και έχει λιγότερα διεγερτικά αποτελέσματα στην καρδία και στην πίεση του αίματος. Οι θεραπευτές χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα αλκαλοειδή για να θεραπεύσουν το βρογχικό άσθμα, την βρογχίτιδα, το εμφύσημα, τον επίμονο βήχα, τα αγκομαχητά και την αναπνευστική ανεπάρκεια.. Η εφέδρα μπορεί να ρίξει τον πυρετό στο σώμα και να καθαρίσει τα βουλωμένα ρινικά κοιλώματα. Τα αλκαλοειδή είναι επίσης αποτελεσματικά σε δερματικές αλλεργίες, στους ρευματισμούς και στην χαμηλή πίεση του αίματος. 

Εξ αιτίας της επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένης δράσης της στο αναπνευστικό σύστημα είναι γνωστό ότι η εφέδρα έχει σώσει πολλές ζωές. Αν και δεν θεραπεύει το άσθμα ωστόσο είναι αρκετά αποτελεσματική στα συμπτώματά του και κάνει τους ασθενείς να υποφέρουν λιγότερο. 

Εξαιτίας της επίδρασης που έχει στο νευρικό σύστημα η εφέδρα μπορεί να βρεθεί και σε μερικά δημοφιλή προϊόντα αδυνατίσματος ή "ενέργειας". Στις δίαιτες η εφέδρα μειώνει την όρεξη και επιδρά στον θυρεοειδή αδένα ο οποίος επηρεάζει τον μεταβολισμό. Πρόσφατα η εφέδρα έγινε αντικείμενο επιστημονικής έρευνας για την παχυσαρκία εξ αιτίας των θερμογενικών αποτελεσμάτων καψίματος του λίπους που επιφέρει η χρήση της. 

Η εφέδρα μπορεί επίσης να βρεθεί και σε προϊόντα "ενέργειας", τα οποία δίνονται σε αθλητές για να έχουν περισσότερη ενέργεια χωρίς να εξαντλούν τα σωματικά τους αποθέματα. 

*Παρενέργειες* 
Ωστόσο η χρήση της εφέδρας και των παραγόμενων από αυτήν αλκαλοειδών δεν πρέπει να παρακάμπτει τις οδηγίες που υπάρχουν στις ετικέτες των διαφόρων βιομηχανικών σκευασμάτων που την περιέχουν. Παρενέργειες που μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν από την χρήση της είναι, γενική ατονία, απώλεια νευρικών αντιδράσεων, υψηλή πίεση του αίματος, καρδιακή αρρυθμία, και άλλες καρδιακές παθήσεις μέχρι και θάνατος. Φυσικά δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται από έγκυες και λεχώνες. Επίσης δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται από άτομα που έχουν υψηλή καρδιακή πίεση ή γλαύκωμα. 

*Ισχυρό διεγερτικό* 
Ωστόσο η κακή φήμη της εφέδρας οφείλεται κυρίως στο κύριο συστατικό της την εφεδρίνη, και την χρήση της. 

Η εφεδρίνη θεωρείται ισχυρό αναβολικό και είναι απαγορευμένη η χρήση της ουσίας αυτής σε αθλητικά γεγονότα που έχουν επίσημο ή ημιεπίσημο χαρακτήρα. 

Επίσης η υπερβολική χρήση εφεδρίνης σε συνδυασμό με άλλα διεγερτικά όπως η καφεΐνη ή ακόμα χειρότερα η μεθαμφεταμίνη, μπορεί να επιφέρει καρδιακές παρενέργειες και θάνατο. Είναι γνωστό ότι πολλά εξαρτημένα σε ουσίες άτομα χρησιμοποιούν τέτοια παρασκευάσματα. Τα περίφημα χάπια τύπου "έκσταση" σε έναν από τους πολλούς συνδυασμούς τους έχουν στο περιεχόμενό τους εφεδρίνη.

----------


## Machiavelli

Μπράβο Flinstone. Το πες και το έκανες, πάω να το ξεκοκαλίσω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπύρο ευχαριστούμε για το άρθρο !!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενω σαν λαος έχουμε παραδοση στα βοτανα και στην χρήση τους,οι νεες γενιες τείνουμε να τα ξεχασουμε και αγνοουμε τις ευεργετικες τους δράσεις ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Βότανα μεγάλη και εξαιρετική η δράση τους  όπως και η αναφορά τους μπράβο σας παιδια για την καλή δουλειά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο σπυρο βλεπω εισαι ψαγμενος.περιμενουμε και αλλα απο σενα. :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο στο σπύρο πολυ καλό και χρήσιμο άρθρο απο τα πιο χρήσιμα πιστεύω γιατι μας δείχνει ότι η φυση εχει προβλέψει για τα πάντα και τα έχει όλα αρκεί να ξερουμε την ορθή χρήση του καθενός βοτανου και πραγματικα κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια Σπύρο!!! περιμένουμε κι άλλα! :03. Clap: 

Δεν ήξερα οτι γίνεται και οφθαλμόλουτρο με βότανα... συνήθως αυή τη λέξη τη είχα συνδυάσει με θεάματα  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ κάλο και παρα πολύ χρήσιμο, ευχαριστούμε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλο αρθρο  :03. Thumb up: 
Σπυρο αν θες πες μας ποια βοτανα συστηνεις ειδικα σε καποιον που ασχολειται με το αθλημα και γενικα με τον αθλητισμο. Εγω τα βρισκω ολα χρησημα και πολλα απο αυτα τα χρησημοποιω.

Το καθενα εχει διαφορετικη χρηση και μαλλον δεν εχουμε εικονα ολων των βοτανων.

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι περισσοτεροι κολησαν στην εφεδρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gj

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

Σε ευχαριστούμε flinstone. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Μπράβο flinstone πολύ καλο αρθρο και πολύ κατατοπιστικο,σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

Bravo Flinstone πολύ καλό το άρθρο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια.
ειναι καιρος να στραφουμε σε πιο φυσικες
πηγες.

----------


## flinstone

κατ΄αρχην θελω να ευχαριστησω το φορουμ που μου εδωσε το δικεωμα να δημοσιεφσω αυτο το αρθρο. επισης θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον πολινικο για την βοηθεια του. μου ειρθε η ιδεα να σηλεξω πληροφοριες και να φτιαξω αυτο το αρθρο για να γνωρισουμε και μια αλλη μορφη συμπληρωματων, τα οποια μπωρουν να μας βελτιοσουν την ηγεια, την αντοχη την δυναμη κ.α. χωρης παρενεργιες. εγω προσοπικα χρισημοποιω βοτανα και πηραματιζομε με αυτα.   μην γελασετε, αλλα μου εχει μπει η ιδεα να φτιαξω ενα θερμογενετηκο εποκλιστηκα απο βοτανα ( για πρωσοπηκη χρηση ενοητε). πηστευω να τα καταφερω.    λιπον να απαντισω και στο ερωτιμα του νασερ. ενα πολυ καλο βοτανο που μπωρουμε να χρησημοποιησουμε ειναι η ριζα τζινσενκ. ειναι αναζωογονητικο, ηρεμη, βελτιονει την αμυνα του οργανισμου, ενισχιει λιμπιντο και γονιμοτητα και το καλιτερο εχει αντιοξιδοτικες ιδιοτιτες. ενα κοματι 1 ποντου ειναι αρκετο καθε μερα. 
και ενα αλλο βοτανο για αυτους που εχουν αιπνιες ειναι το τιλιο.

θελω επισης να προσθεσω οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησημοποιουμε βοτανα με την φυσικη μορφη τους και οχι συσκευασμενα ( σε καψουλες κλπ ).

----------


## NASSER

ΠΟλυ χρησημα αυτα που μας λες Σπυρο  :03. Thumb up: 

Μπορεις να μας πεις κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι να προμηθευομαστε τα βοτανα και απο που? Ελπιζω να μην τα  αναζητουμε στη φυση  :01. Smile: 

Η ριζα τζινσενκ πολυ ενδιαφερον φαινεται! Οντως οτι καλυτερο για αυτους που ασχολουνται με το αθλημα του ββ!

Για το σαφραν τι εχεις να πεις? Σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολλα βοτανα και ειναι δυσκολο να τα αναλυσουμε ολα.

----------


## flinstone

> ΠΟλυ χρησημα αυτα που μας λες Σπυρο 
> 
> Μπορεις να μας πεις κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι να προμηθευομαστε τα βοτανα και απο που? Ελπιζω να μην τα  αναζητουμε στη φυση 
> 
> Η ριζα τζινσενκ πολυ ενδιαφερον φαινεται! Οντως οτι καλυτερο για αυτους που ασχολουνται με το αθλημα του ββ!
> 
> Για το σαφραν τι εχεις να πεις? Σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολλα βοτανα και ειναι δυσκολο να τα αναλυσουμε ολα.


ηπαρχουν καταστιματα αποκλιστικα με βοτανα. εγω ειμαι τυχερος με τα βοτανα γιατι εδω που μενω ηπαρχει ενα μαγαζι με σχεδον ολα τα βοτανα που υπαρχουν στον κοσμο!!!!!!! αφου να φανταστεις το εχει διξει παλεοτερα BBC και CNN. ο τιπος δεν πεζετε. οποιος θελει μπωρω να δοσω το τηλ. να παραγκηλει και το λεω αυτο γιατι οσο καιρο εμενα στην αθηνα δεν ειχα δει τετιο μαγαζι. 
ριζα τζινσενγκ περνω και εχω δει διαφορα ως προς την διαθεση. πολυ καλο.
κροκο εχω παρει κανα δυο φορες και ετσι δεν μπωρω να σχηματισω γνωμη. οσο για τις ιδιοτιτες του με βαση αυτα που εχω διαβασει εχει αντιοξειδωτικη, αντικαρκινικη και αντιθρομβοτικη δραση.Οι θεραπευτικές του ιδιότητες είναι γνωστές από την αρχαιότητα, όπως αναφέρεται σε αιγυπτιακό πάπυρο που χρονολογείται από το 1550π.Χ., ενώ αποτελούσε απαραίτητο συστατικό στα ιατρικά σκευάσματα του Ιπποκράτη, του Διοσκουρίδη και του Γαληνού, οι οποίοι τον συνιστούσαν ως παυσίπονο, αντιπυρετικό, υπνωτικό, εμμηναγωγό, επουλωτικό και αφροδισιακό.

----------


## gym

> ΠΟλυ χρησημα αυτα που μας λες Σπυρο 
> 
> Μπορεις να μας πεις κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι να προμηθευομαστε τα βοτανα και απο που? Ελπιζω να μην τα  αναζητουμε στη φυση 
> 
> Η ριζα τζινσενκ πολυ ενδιαφερον φαινεται! Οντως οτι καλυτερο για αυτους που ασχολουνται με το αθλημα του ββ!
> 
> Για το σαφραν τι εχεις να πεις? Σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολλα βοτανα και ειναι δυσκολο να τα αναλυσουμε ολα.


επειδη βλεπω λες θεσσαλονικη ξερω ενα μαγαζι που εχει τα παντα πο βοτανα ο ποιος προμηθευει τα μαγαζια κ βορειο ελλαδα κμεχρι κ φλωρινα παει.εχει πολλα!αν θελετε το λεω!

----------


## NASSER

> επειδη βλεπω λες θεσσαλονικη ξερω ενα μαγαζι που εχει τα παντα πο βοτανα ο ποιος προμηθευει τα μαγαζια κ βορειο ελλαδα κμεχρι κ φλωρινα παει.εχει πολλα!αν θελετε το λεω!


Το ξερω το μαγαζακι στο κεντρο της Θεσσαλονικης.
Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωνονται ολοι απο που θα προμηθυονται τα βοτανα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Flinstone (ή και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος) έχεις γνώμη για την τσουκνίδα; Διάβασα ότι βοηθάει τα νεφρά και λέω να πάρω.

----------


## Paco

η αληθεια είναι ότι εχουμε πεσει με τα μούτρα στα συμπληρωματα και εχουμε ξεχασει τα ωφελη των βοτανων που υπάρχουν και είναι τα πιο φυσικα.Πολυ καλό το άρθρο.

----------


## flinstone

> Flinstone (ή και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος) έχεις γνώμη για την τσουκνίδα; Διάβασα ότι βοηθάει τα νεφρά και λέω να πάρω.


είναι αλήθεια οτι βοηθάει τα νεφρά. τα φύλα και οι βλαστοί είναι γεμάτοι με βιταμίνες και μεταλλικά στοιχεια ( Α C καλιο σιδηρο ασβέστιο ). η διουρητική δράση του αφεψήματος συμβάλλει στον καθαρισμό του οργανισμού από τις τοξίνες ενό η στυπτικότητα του βοηθαει στο σταμάτιμα της αιμοραγίας και μείωση της διάριας και στην επούλοση των ελκών. οι ρίζες μπορούν να αποτρέψουν την απωλεια μαλιών και να βοηθήσουν στη μείωση του διογκωμένου προστάτη. επίσης είναι κατάλιλη και για την περιοδο της εμμηνόπαυσης.

ιδιότητες/δράσεις 
αντιαιμορραγικό, διουρητικό, στυπτικό, αναζωογονητικό, γαλακταγωγό, αποτοξινωτικό, αντιφλεγμονώδες, αντισπασμωδικό.

αυτά τα ολίγα. πηστεύω να σε κάλιψα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Ωραία, γιατί αγόρασα ήδη μερικά φύλλα τσουκνίδας και απ' ότι φαίνεται θα καταναλωθούν άμεσα. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Doctorg

Ενδιαφέρον και πολύ χρήσιμο post  :03. Clap:

----------


## kaiowas

Παιδιά τα φύλλα της τσουκνίδας τα βράζουμε και τα πίνουμε υποθέτω.
υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία ή βράζουμε ότι να΄ναι :01. Unsure:

----------


## Machiavelli

Με λίγο λεμόνι έχει και πολύ ωραία γεύση το ρόφημα τσουκνίδας, τώρα δοσολογία... Με το μάτι. Σήμερα κάλυψα με φύλλα το 1/7 περίπου της κούπας, την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω παραπάνω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Σαν συνέχεια του άρθρου του Σπύρου(flinstone) παραθέτω δύο γρήγορους οδηγούς ανεύρεσης βοτάνων με αλφαβητική σειρά, ο ένας βάσει του ονόματος και ο άλλος βάσει της δράσης.*

*Βάσει του Βοτάνου*

*ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ:* Πόνους περιόδου, Αναιμία, Ατονία, Ανορεξία, Θρομβώσεις, Ψωρίαση, Αρθρίτιδα.
*ΑΓΚΙΝΑΡΑ:* Διουρητικό, Ορεκτικό, Συκώτι, Χολή, Χοληστερίνη, Σάκχαρο.
*ΑΓΡΙΑΔΑ:* Διουρητικό, Κυστίτιδα, Ουρηθρίτιδα, Προστάτης, πέτρες στα Νεφρά.
*ΑΓΡΙΜΟΝΙΟ:* Διουρητικό, Διάρροια, Σάκχαρο, Νεφρά, Πονόλαιμος, Λαρυγγίτιδα.
*ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΥ ΦΥΛΛΑ:* Δυσκοιλιότητα.
*ΑΚΟΡΟΣ:* Στομαχικές και Εντερικές διαταραχές.
*ΑΛΘΑΙΑ:* Βήχας, Κρυολόγημα, Βρογχίτιδα, Λαρυγγίτιδα, Ουλίτιδα, Άφθες, Έλκος.
*ΑΛΟΗ:* Αυξάνει την όρεξη, Εξωτερική Χρήση: για την περιποίηση του δέρματος από εγκαύματα, αμυχές και πληγές.
*ΑΛΧΗΜΙΛΛΗ:* Πόνους Εμμηνόρροιας και Τοκετού, Αιμορραγίες.
*ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΑ (φύλλα):* Μαλακτικό, Κοκίτης, Προστάτης, Σάκχαρο.
*ΑΝΕΜΩΝΗ:* Κατάθλιψη, Προεμμηνορροϊκό σύνδρομο, Ημικρανίες, Στομαχικά προβλήματα.
*ΑΝΗΘΟΣ:* Στομάχι, προβλήματα ούρησης, Πέτρες, Kολικούς Νεφρών, Δυσπεψία. Για τη μαγειρική: σαλάτες, λαχανικά, ψάρια, θαλασσινά κ.α.
*ΑΝΤΡΑΚΛΑ:* Διουρητικό, πέτρες στη Χολή, Χοληστερίνη, Κολίτιδα.
*ΑΠΗΓΑΝΟΣ:* Υπνωτικό, Βελτίωση όρασης, Διουρητικό, Ορεκτικό, ανωμαλίες περιόδου.
*ΑΡΚΕΥΘΟΣ:* Διουρητικό, Ρευματισμούς, Ατονία, Δύσπνοια, αρωματισμό λικέρ.
*ΑΡΚΤΟΣΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΣ:* Διουρητικό, Κυστίτιδα, Λιθιάσεις Ουροποιητικού.
*ΑΡΝΙΚΑ:* Εξωτερική Χρήση για μώλωπες, τραύματα, αιμορραγίες.
*ΑΡΠΑΓΟΦΥΤΟ:* Αρθρίτιδα, Συκώτι, Χοληδόχο κύστη.
*ΑΣΠΕΡΟΥΛΑ:* Διουρητικό, Χαλαρωτικό, Αϋπνία.
*ΑΣΠΡΟ ΤΣΑΙ:* Χοληστερίνη, Υπέρταση, Αρτηριακή νόσο.
*ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑ:* Ανορεξία, Χωνευτικό, Διάρροια, Επιληψία, Ανεπάρκεια του Ήπατος, Αδυνάτισμα.
*ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑ:* Αϋπνία, Άγχος, Νεύρα, Υπέρταση, Ταχυπαλμίες.
*ΒΑΛΛΩΤΗ:* Προλαμβάνει τον εμετό, Δυσπεψία, Διεγερτικό.
*ΒΑΛΣΑΜΟ:* Κατάθλιψη, Δερματικές Φλεγμονές, Τραύματα, Εγκαύματα, Δερματικές παθήσεις.
*ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ:* Δυσπεψία, Βήχας, Πυρετός, Δυσεντερία, Πνευμονία, Νεύρα. Για τη μαγειρική: μακαρόνια, σαλάτες, λαχανικά, πουλερικά, θαλασσινά κ.α.
*ΒΑΤΟΣ:* Απαλύνει τους πόνους του τοκετού, Δυσεντερία, Διάρροια, Υπέρταση, Αιμορροΐδες, Άφθες, Ουλίτιδα.
*ΒΕΛΑΝΙΔΙΑ:* Εξωτερική Χρήση για αιμορραγίες, Δερματοπάθειες, Εσωτερική Χρήση για την Αμυγδαλίτιδα, Λαρυγγίτιδα, Φαρυγγίτιδα, Διάρροια.
*ΒΕΡΒΕΝΑ:* Χωνευτικό, Πόνους στομάχου, Διάρροια.
*ΒΕΡΒΕΡΙΔΑ:* Διουρητικό, παθήσεις Ήπατος, Πέτρες Χολής.
*ΒΕΡΜΠΑΣΚΟ (φλόμος):* Διουρητικό, Βήχας, Βρογχίτιδα, Ουρικό Οξύ.
*ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΑ:* Βήχας, Κρυολόγημα, Στομάχι, Ορεκτικό.
*ΒΗΧΙΟ:* Βήχας, Κρυολόγημα.
*ΒΙΜΠΟΥΡΝΟ:* Πόνους περιόδου, Τονωτικό, Καρδιακό.
*ΒΙΣΚΟΣ - ΓΚΙ - ΙΞΟΣ:* Υπέρταση, Καρδιά αποτρέπει τις θρομβώσεις.
*ΒΡΩΜΗ:* Βήχας, Γρίπη, Άγχος, Κατάθλιψη.
*ΓΑΪΔΟΥΡΑΓΚΑΘΟ:* Τονωτικό, Ορεκτικό, Πέτρες Χολής, Συκώτι.
*ΓΑΛΛΙΟΝ:* Πρησμένους αδένες, Πέτρες στα νεφρά.
*ΓΕΝΤΙΑΝΗ:* Ανορεξία, Δυσπεψία.
*ΓΕΡΑΝΙΟ:* Τονωτικό, Διεγείρει την κυκλοφορία του αίματος Εξωτερική Χρήση για την Ακμή.
*ΓΛΥΚΑΝΙΣΟ:* Βήχας, Άσθμα, Τονωτικό, Στομάχι, Δυσπεψία, Αυξάνει την παραγωγή γάλακτος, Για τη μαγειρική: γλυκά φούρνου, μαρμελάδες κ.α.).
*ΓΛΥΚΟΡΙΖΑ:* Γλυκαντικό Γεύσης, Κρυολόγημα, Βήχας, Άσθμα, Έλκος.
*ΓΟΜΑ ΑΡΑΒΙΑΣ:* Διάρροια.
*ΔΑΦΝΗ:* Ρευματισμούς, Αρθριτικά, Πυρετός. Για τη μαγειρική: όσπρια, στιφάδο κ.α.).
*ΔΕΝΔΡΟΛΙΒΑΝΟ:* Τονωτικό, Κατάθλιψη, Καρδιά, Πονοκέφαλος, Τυμπανισμός, Υπερκόπωση, Εξωτερικά για τριχόπτωση, Πιτυρίδα.
*ΔΙΚΤΑΜΟ:* Στομάχι, Αφροδισιακό, Νεύρα, Επουλωτικό Τραυμάτων (Εξωτερική Χρήση).
*ΔΡΑΚΟΝΤΙΑ:* Βρογχίτιδα, Φλεγμονές στόματος, Μύτης, Λαιμού, Στομάχι (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ).
*ΔΥΟΣΜΟΣ:* Πόνους στομάχου, Αέρια, Κρυολόγημα, Ναυτία, Άγχος, Ένταση, Πόνους περιόδου, για τη μαγειρική: κεφτέδες, σαλάτες, μπιφτέκια, σούπες κ.α.).
*ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΚΟΚΚΟΣ:* Αυξάνει την αντοχή του οργανισμού, Κατάθλιψη, Εξάντληση, Διεγερτικό κυκλοφορικού, Αγγειοδιασταλτικό.
*ΕΛΙΑ (φύλλα φρέσκα ή αποξηραμένα):* Αρτηριακή πίεση, Χοληστερίνη, Σάκχαρο.
*ΕΠΙΛΟΒΙΟ:* Προστάτης.
*ΕΡΙΓΚΕΡΟΝ:* Διουρητικό, Ρευματισμούς, Παθήσεις κύστεως.
*ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑ (κενταύριο):* Ορεκτικό, Πυρετός, Χωνευτικό, Ίκτερος, Συκώτι.
*ΕΣΤΡΑΓΚΟΝ:* Ορεκτικό, Δυσπεψία. Για τη μαγειρική: ομελέτες, ψάρι, κρέας, σαλάτες, κοτόπουλο).
*ΕΥΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΣ:* Αρθρίτιδα, Άσθμα, Βήχας, Κρυολόγημα, Ρευματισμούς, Νευραλγίες, Κυστίτιδα.
*ΕΥΦΡΑΖΙΑ:* Κρυολόγημα, Εξωτερική Χρήση για διαταραχές ματιών.
*ΕΦΕΔΡΑ:* Διουρητικό, Άσθμα.
*ΕΧΙΝΑΤΣΙΑ:* Βήχας, Στομάχι, Πονοκέφαλος, Αδένες, Αυξάνει την φυσική αντίσταση του οργανισμού.
*ΖΑΜΠΟΥΚΟΣ:* Κρυολόγημα, Βήχας, Πονόλαιμος, Πνευμονία.
*ΘΡΥΜΠΑ:* Κρυολόγημα. Για τη μαγειρική: πατάτες, ομελέτες, σάλτσες, κρέατα.
*ΘΥΜΑΡΙ:* Τονωτικό, Διουρητικό, Διεγερτικό, Πέψη, Ευεξία, Κρυολόγημα. Για τη μαγειρική: ψάρι, θαλασσινά, κοτόπουλο, πατάτες κ.α.
*ΙΒΙΣΚΟΣ:* Αντιοξειδωτικό, Εσωτερικές Αιμορραγίες, Πόνους περιόδου.
*ΙΝΟΥΛΑ:* Χωνευτικό, Αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.
*ΙΡΙΔΑ:* Βήχας, Διάρροια, Διουρητικό, Χολή, Κύστη, Σπλήνα.
*ΙΤΙΑ:* Τονωτική, Πυρετός, Αρθρίτιδα, Πονοκέφαλος, Φλεγμονές.
*ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΚΙΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΑ:* Διουρητικό, πέτρες Νεφρών, Χολής, Ουρική Αρθρίτιδα, Σάκχαρο, Αρτηριοσκλήρυνση, Τονωτικό, Έμμηνος Ρύση .
*ΚΑΛΕΝΤΟΥΛΑ:* Χωνευτικό, Έλκος, πόνοι Περιόδου, για Εξωτερική Χρήση: για εγκαύματα κεντρίσματα εντόμου. Για τη μαγειρική: χρωστική για το βούτυρο, το τυρί κ.α.
*ΚΑΜΒΑΛΛΑΡΙΑ:* Καρδιοτονωτικό, Διουρητικό, Ηρεμιστικό, Εμετός.
*ΚΑΝΕΛΛΑ:* Αναπνευστικά προβλήματα, Βρογχίτιδα, Δυσεντερία, Νεφρών, Ήπαρ, Αφροδισιακό, Θερμαντικό, για τη μαγειρική και τη ζαχαροπλαστική (στα μπισκότα και στο τσάι).
*ΚΑΡΔΑΜΟ:* Διεγερτικό, Ορεκτικό, Δυσπεψία, Ουλίτιδα.
*ΚΑΡΥΔΟΦΥΛΛΑ:* Τονωτικό, Σάκχαρο, Εξωτερική Χρήση για τις Δερματοπάθειες.
*ΚΑΣΤΑΝΙΑ:* Τονωτικό, Πυρετός, Διάρροια, Αρθρίτιδα, Εξωτερική Χρήση για τα μάτια και τις αιμορροΐδες.
*ΚΑΨΕΛΛΑ:* Καθαρισμός αίματος, Αρτηριακή πίεση, Κυκλοφορία Αίματος, Τόνωση Καρδιάς, Μολύνσεις Ουροδόχου Κύστεως, πόνους Περιόδου, Τοκετός.
*ΚΛΗΜΑΤΟΦΥΛΛΑ:* Κυκλοφορικό, Αιμορροΐδες, Διάρροια.
*ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΠΙΠΕΡΙΑ:* Ενισχυτικό γεύσης, Καρδιά, Κυκλοφορικό.
*ΚΟΛΙΑΝΔΡΟΣ:* Χωνευτικό, Διεγερτικό, Αφροδισιακό, Στομάχι, Νευρική Ανορεξία, Κόπωση,Πονοκέφαλος, για τη μαγειρική: γλυκά, κέικ, ψωμί κ.α.
*ΚΟΛΛΙΤΣΙΔΑ (ΛΑΛΑ ΑΡΚΤΙΟΝ):* Αϋπνία, Διουρητικό, Στομάχι, Εξωτερική Χρήση για δερματοπάθειες.
*ΚΟΥΜΑΡΙΑ (φύλλα):* Δυσκοιλιότητα, Προστάτης, Αιμορραγίες της μήτρας.
*ΚΟΥΡΚΟΥΜΗ (κιτρινόριζα):* Διεγερτικό Χοληδόχου Κύστης, Ήπατος, Παγκρέατος, Δυσπεψία, Χρωστική Τροφίμων.
*ΚΡΑΤΑΙΓΟΣ:* Υπόταση, Υπέρταση, Στηθάγχη, Κυκλοφορικό.
*ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ:* Διαβήτης, Τονωτικό, Υπέρταση. Για τη μαγειρική: κρέας, κυνήγι, σαλάτες κ.α.
*ΚΡΙΘΑΡΙ:* Τονωτικό, Έλκος, Στομαχικές Διαταραχές, Φυσική δύναμη, Αντιοξειδωτικό, Χοληστερίνη.
*ΚΡΟΚΟΣ:* Χωνευτικό, Άσθμα, Αναιμία, Κατάθλιψη, Δυσεντερία, Διουρητικό, Εμμηνόπαυση. Για τη μαγειρική: χρωστική σε διάφορα φαγητά).
*ΚΥΔΩΝΙΑ:* Μαλακτικό Βήχα, Πονόλαιμος, Αϋπνία, Αφροδισιακό γυναικών.
*ΚΥΜΙΝΟ:* Αεροφαγία, Ταχυπαλμίες, Ανορεξία, Δυσπεψία, Κολικοί, Συστατικό για συνταγές με χοιρινό και λάχανο, Σούπες Μακαρόνια κ.α.
*ΛΑΓΟΚΟΙΜΗΘΙΑ:* Σάκχαρο, Χωνευτικό, Βήχας.
*ΛΑΜΙΟΥΜ:* Βοηθά στον ύπνο, Κρυολόγημα, Δυσκοιλιότητα.
*ΛΑΠΑΘΟ:* Δερματοπάθειες, Φαγούρες, Χωνευτικό, Ωτίτιδα, Ίκτερος, Φυματίωση.
*ΛΕΒΑΝΤΑ:* Ηρεμιστικό, Ημικρανία, Πονοκέφαλος, Νευρασθένειες, Αϋπνία, Εντομοαπωθητικό αντί για τη χρήση της ναφθαλίνης.
*ΛΕΜΟΝΙ:* Δροσιστικό Αρθρίτιδα, Πυρετός, Ρευματισμοί, Βήχας, Δυσπεψία.
*ΛΕΟΝΟΥΡΟΣ:* Παθήσεις Καρδιάς, Κυκλοφορικό, Θρομβώσεις.
*ΛΕΥΚΗ:* Πυρετός, Διουρητικά, Τονωτικά, Διαταραχή Ουροποιητικών, Ουρική Αρθρίτιδα, Νεύρωση στομάχου.
*ΛΙΝΑΡΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ:* Ίκτερος, Πέτρες Χολής, Ρευματόπονους, Βρογχικά, Πνευμονία.
*ΛΥΚΙΣΚΟΣ:* Ορεκτικό, Χωνευτικό μείωση νευρικής έντασης, Αϋπνία.
*ΛΥΚΟΠΟΔΙ:* Προβλήματα Θυρε-οειδή.
*ΛΥΝΑΡΙΑ:* Δερματοπάθειες, Δηλητηριάσεις, Δαγκώματα, Ηρεμιστικά, Ορεκτικό.
*ΜΑΙΝΤΑΝΟΣ:* Διουρητικό, Υπέρταση, πέτρες στα Νεφρά, Ταχυπαλμία, πόνους Περιόδου. Συστατικό για τη μαγειρική: κοτόπουλου, κρέατος, πουλερικών, ψαριών, λαχανικών πατά-τας και σαλατών.
*ΜΑΝΔΡΑΓΟΡΑΣ:* (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΞΙΚΟ). Καταπραϋντικό, Αφροδισιακό, Γονιμοποιητικό, Ήπιο ναρκωτικό
*ΜΑΝΤΖΟΥΡΑΝΑ:* Αϋπνίες, Άγχος, Στομαχόπονος, Πονοκέφαλος, Κοιλόπονος.
*ΜΑΡΑΘΟΣ:* Αδυνάτισμα, Διουρητικό, Δυσπεψία, καθαρίζει τα Νεφρά, Ναυτία, Πέψη, Βήχας, Γρίπη, ρυθμίζει την Έμμηνο Ρύση, αυξάνει την ποσότητα γάλακτος.
*ΜΑΡΟΥΒΙΟ:* Διαταραχές Αναπνευστικού, Τονωτικό, Αντιπυρετικό, Ήπαρ, Ηρεμιστικό.
*ΜΕΛΙΣΣΟΧΟΡΤΟ:* Τονωτικό, Μελαγχολία, Αϋπνίες, Ουρικό Οξύ, Ναυτία, Υπέρταση, Ταχυκαρδίες, Νευρική ένταση, Ενοχλήσεις στομάχου, Κρυολόγημα.
*ΜΕΝΤΑ:* Δροσιστική, Κρυολόγημα, Δυσπεψία, Στομαχικούς πόνους, Τονωτικό.
*ΜΗΝΥΑΝΘΟΣ:* Ρευματισμούς, Αρθρίτιδα, Δυσπεψία, Ήπαρ, Χοληδόχος κύστη.
*ΜΟΛΟΧΑ:* Μαλακτικό, Βήχας, Βρογχικά, Φαρυγγίτιδα, Εξωτερικός Καθαρισμός Επιδερμίδας.
*ΜΟΣΧΟΚΑΡΥΔΟ:* Δυσπεψία, Διεγερτικό, Πέτρες Χολής. Για τη μαγειρική: παγωτά, κέικ, κρεατικά.
*ΜΠΕΛΑΝΤΟΝΑ:* Κατά της ακράτειας, Στομάχι, Κολικούς, Δυσκοιλιότητα Αιμορροΐδες.
*ΜΠΟΛΝΤΟ:* Λοιμώξεις ουροποιητικά, Πέτρες χολής.
*ΜΠΟΡΑΝΤΖΑ:* Διουρητικό, Τονωτικά, Κρυολόγημα, Πυρετός, Πνευμονικές Παθήσεις, Επινεφρίδια, Αυξάνει τη ροή του γάλακτος.
*ΜΥΡΤΙΛΛΟΣ:* Σάκχαρο, Τονωτικό, προλαμβάνει τον Πυρετό.
*ΠΑΙΩΝΙΑ:* Βοηθά στον τοκετό.
*ΠΑΠΑΡΟΥΝΑ:* Ηρεμιστικό, Υπνωτικό, Βήχας, Κρυολόγημα, Μαλακτικό, Συστατικό για την παρασκευή ψωμιού, μπισκότων και κέικ.
*ΠΑΣΙΦΛΩΡΑ:* Ηρεμιστικό Καρδιοτονωτικό, Διουρητικό, Άγχος, Νευρική Ένταση, Αϋπνία.
*ΠΕΝΤΑΝΕΥΡΟ:* Μαλακτικό, Διουρητικό, Κρυολόγημα, Εξωτερική Χρήση για την επούλωση πληγών.
*ΠΕΡΔΙΚΑΚΙ:* Προστάτης, Πέτρες, Ουροποιητικά.
*ΠΕΤΑΣΙΤΗΣ:* Βήχας, Σπασμούς στομάχου, Χολή, Πόνοι.
*ΠΕΥΚΟ:* Βρογχίτιδα, Πνευμονία, Βήχας, Ρευματισμοί.
*ΠΙΠΕΡΟΡΙΖΑ:* Δυσπεψία, Ναυτία, Κακή Κυκλοφορία, Κρυολόγημα.
*ΠΛΑΤΑΓΚΟ (ΨΥΛΛΙΟΝ):* Μαλακτικό, Δυσκοιλιότητα, ερεθισμένα έντερα.
*ΠΟΛΥΚΟΜΠΙ:* Διάρροια, Ρευματόπονους, Κολικούς Διουρητικό, Αιμορροΐδες.
*ΠΟΛΥΤΡΙΧΙ:* Τονωτικό Μαλλιών, Κρυολόγημα, Φαρυγγίτιδα, Βρογχίτιδα, Άσθμα.
*ΠΟΥΛΜΟΥΝΑΡΙΑ:* Κρυολόγημα, Βρογχίτιδα, Παθήσεις Αναπνευστικού, Διουρητικό.
*ΠΡΙΜΟΥΛΑ:* Κρυολόγημα, Βήχας, Αμυγδαλίτιδα, Φαρυγγίτιδα, Ουλίτιδα, Κομπρέσες για επούλωση πληγών.
*ΡΕΒΕΝΤΙ:* Διεγερτικό λειτουργίας του Ήπατος και της Πέψης.
*ΡΕΙΚΙ:* Διουρητικό, Ορεκτικό, Τονωτικό, Βήχα, Κρυολόγημα, Νευρικές παθήσεις.
*ΡΙΓΑΝΗ:* Βήχας, Στομαχόπονος, Άσθμα, Διάρροια, Εντερικές Διαταραχές, Ρευματισμούς, Πονόδοντος. Συ-στατικό για την μαγειρική πολλών φαγητών.
*ΣΑΛΕΠΙ:* Μαλακτικό, Θερμαντικό, Τονωτικό, Κρυολόγημα.
*ΣΕΛΙΝΟ:* Διεγερτικό, Αρθρίτιδα, Βρογχίτιδα, Ανορεξία, Ρευματισμούς, Διουρητικό, Τονωτικό, Ουρικό οξύ. Για τη μαγειρική σούπας, σαλάτας, κρεατικών και πουλερικών.
*ΣΗΜΥΔΑ:* Τονωτικό, Διουρητικό, Προβλήματα ουροδόχου κύστεως και νεφρών, Ρευματισμοί.
*ΣΙΝΑΠΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ:* Διεγερτικό, Διουρητικό, Κρυολόγημα, Βρογχίτιδα, Πνευμονία, Ρευματισμούς, Χρόνια Δυσκοιλιότητα, Πονοκέφαλος. Εξωτερική Χρήση για τους μώλωπες.
*ΣΚΟΡΔΟ:* Αρτηριοσκλήρωση, Υπέρταση, Χοληστερίνη, Τριγλυκερίδια, Καρδιακά προβλήματα, Νευραλγίες, για την μαγειρική πολλών φαγητών.
*ΣΚΟΡΠΙΔΙ:* Διουρητικό, Πέτρες στα Νεφρά, Βήχας, Σπλήνα, Στηθικές παθήσεις.
*ΣΚΟΥΤΕΛΛΑΡΙΑ:* Νευρική Εξάντληση, Προεμμηνορροϊκή ένταση, Αϋπνία.
*ΣΜΥΡΝΑ (ΜΥΡΟ):* Γαργάρες, Πονόλαιμος, Μολυσμένα Ούλα, Μυκητιάσεις στόματος και ποδιών.
*ΣΤΕΛΑΡΙΑ:* Δερματικές παθήσεις, Λοιμώξεις Ουροποιητικού.
*ΣΥΚΟΦΥΛΛΑ:* Άσθμα, Βήχας, Φαρυγγίτιδα.
*ΣΥΜΦΥΤΟ:* Μαλακτικό, Επουλωτικό πληγών, Ορεκτικό, Χωνευτικό, Κολίτιδα, Έλκος.
*ΣΙΝΑΜΙΚΗ:* Δυσκοιλιότητα.
*ΤΑΝΑΣΕΤΟ:* Χωνευτικό, Κολίτιδα, προβλήματα Ουροποιητικού, Ήπατος και Χολής, Τριχόπτωση, Έμμηνο Ρύση.
*ΤΖΙΝΣΕΝΓΚ:* Τονωτικό, κατάλληλο για εξασθενημένους οργανισμούς, Αφροδισιακό, Άγχος, Αμνησία, Ανορεξία, Διαβήτης, Κατάθλιψη.
*ΤΙΛΙΟ:* Ελαφρά υπνωτικό, Βήχας, Ρευματισμούς, Αρθρίτιδα, Δυσκοιλιότητα, Δυσπεψία, Πέτρες στα Νεφρά, Ημικρανίες.
*ΤΟΥΓΙΑ:* Διουρητικό, Εξωτερική Χρήση για κρεατοελιές, Λιπαρά δέρματα.
*ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟ:* Διουρητικό, Τονωτικό, Πυώδη Αμυγδαλίτιδα, Πληγές στο στόμα, Πονοκέφαλος, Ζαλάδες.
*ΤΡΙΒΟΛΙ:* Διεγερτικό της κυκλοφορίας, μειώνει την Πίεση, διεγερτικό του Ήπατος, μειωμένη λίμπιντο.
*ΤΡΙΓΩΝΕΛΛΑ:* Μαλακτικό, Χωνευτικό, Αντιοξειδωτικό, Αναιμία, Σάκχαρο, Αυξάνει τη ροή γάλακτος, Πόνους περιόδου .
*ΤΡΙΦΥΛΛΙ:* Τονωτικό, Αναιμία, Βρογχίτιδα, Κοκίτης, Βήχας, Εξωτερική Χρήση για πρηξίματα και πληγές.
*ΤΣΑΪ ΒΟΥΝΟΥ:* Αντιοξειδωτικό, Κρυολόγημα, Πεπτικό, Διουρητικό, Βήχας.
*ΤΣΑΪ ΜΑΥΡΟ:* Διεγερτικό, Τονωτικό, Διάρροια, Χωνευτικό, Θερμαντικό, Εφιδρωτικό, Κρυολόγημα, Βήχας, Συνάχι, Διουρητικό, Νταμιάνα.
*ΤΣΑΪ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ:* Αντιοξειδωτικό, Τονωτικό, Χοληστερίνη, Υπέρταση, Υπερένταση, Υπερτριγλυκερίδια.
*ΤΣΙΜΙΤΣΙΦΟΥΓΚΑ:* Νευρικοί και μυϊκοί πόνοι.
*ΤΣΙΝΓΚΟ ΜΠΙΛΟΜΠΑ:* Για μακροβιότητα.
*ΤΣΟΥΚΝΙΔΑ:* Διουρητικό, Σάκχαρο, Αφροδισιακό, Ουρικό Οξύ, πέτρες στη Χολή
*ΥΔΡΑΣΤΙΣ:* Βήχας, Αιμορραγίες Μήτρας, Τονωτικό, Εξωτερική Χρήση στα ερεθισμένα δέρματα.
*ΥΟΣΚΥΑΜΟΣ:* Υπνωτικό, Εγκεφαλικές παθήσεις, Βήχα, Κοκίτη, Ακράτεια ούρων, Αιμορροΐδες, Υστερίες, Αιμοπτύσεις, Μητρορραγίες (χρήση με προσοχή).
*ΥΣΣΩΠΟΣ:* Ορεκτικό, Χωνευτικό, Φαρυγγίτιδα, Αμυγδαλίτιδα, Ερεθισμένο λαιμό, Κρυολόγημα, Ηρεμιστικό, Χαλαρωτικό, Κατάθλιψη.
*ΦΑΣΚΟΜΗΛΟ:* Τονωτικό, Διεργετικό, Κατάθλιψη, Εφιδρωτικό, Δυσπεψία, Γαστρίτιδα, Αρθρίτιδα, Υπερτασικό.
*ΦΛΙΣΚΟΥΝΙ:* Τονωτικό, Κολικούς στομάχου και εντέρων, Δυσπεψία, Δροσιστικό.
*ΦΟΥΜΑΡΙΑ:* Διεγερτικό του Ήπατος και της Χοληδόχου Κύστεως.
*ΦΡΑΓΚΑΡΙΑ:* Γαστρικές φλεγμονές και λοιμώξεις, Ίκτερος, Ορεκτικό.
*ΦΡΑΟΥΛΙΑ (ΦΥΛΛΑ):* Διουρητικό, Ηρεμιστικό, καθαρίζει το Αίμα, Εξάντληση.
*ΦΤΕΛΙΑ:* Κατά των φλεγμονών, Καταπραϋντικό, Διάρροια.
*ΦΥΚΙΑ:* Κρέμες, Πλούσια σε ιώδιο, Αδένες.
*ΦΥΛΛΑ ΕΛΙΑΣ:* Διουρητικό, Υπέρταση, Αρτηριοσκλήρωση, Ζαχαρώδη Διαβήτη.
*ΦΥΤΟΛΑΚΑ:* Ρευματισμούς, Αδενοπάθεια (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ)
*ΧΑΜΟΜΗΛΙ:* Χαλαρωτικό, Άγχος, Δυσπεψία, Αϋπνία, Έλκος, Στομάχου, Κολικούς, Διάρροια, Εξωτερική Χρήση για πλύσεις μολυσμένων πληγών.
*ΧΑΡΟΥΠΙΑ (ΣΠΟΡΟΙ):* Οστεοπόρωση.
*ΧΕΛΙΔΟΝΙΟ:* Χοληδόχος Κύστη, Στομάχι, Έντερα.
*ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΕΜΟ:* Κρυολόγημα, Πυρετός, Πονοκεφάλους.
*ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΑ (ΣΟΛΙΝΤΑΓΚΟ):* Ουρολοίμωξη, Παθήσεις Ουροποιητικών Διάρροια, Χωνευτικό, Στομάχι, Διεγερτικό Νεφρών, Χολής και Ήπατος.
*ΧΡΥΣΟΡΙΖΑ:* Τονωτικό, Επουλωτικό, παθήσεις Νεφρών και Κύστεων.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Βάσει της δράσης.*



*ΑΓΧΟΣ:* Βαλεριάνα, Πασιφλώρα, Χαμομήλι, Τζινσενγκ, Τίλιο, Μελισσόχορτο, Μέντα, Λυκίσκος, Ιξός, Ανεμώνη, Σκουτελάρια, Βάλσαμο.
*ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ (ΑΤΟΝΙΑ):* Αγγελική, Τσουκνίδα, Φασκόμηλο.
*ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑ:* Λουΐζα, Μάραθος, Αψιθιά
*ΑΕΡΙΑ:* Μαντζουράνα, Λουΐζα, Μάραθος, Θρούμπι
*ΑΙΜΟΡΡΟΙΔΕΣ:* Αχιλλαία, Λάπαθο, Πολύκομπο, Τσουκνίδα.
*ΑΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ ΟΥΡΩΝ:* Έφεδρα, Εκουΐζετο.
*ΑΚΜΗ:* Εχινάκια, Τίλιο, Φυτολάκα, Χαμομήλι
*ΑΜΝΗΣΙΑ:* Μελισσόχορτο, Τζινσενγκ, Θυμάρι, Μαντζουράνα.
*ΑΜΟΙΒΑΔΕΣ:* Σκόρδο, Απήγανος
*ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΤΙΔΑ:* Γάλιο, Μύρο, Εχινάκια, Ύδραστις, Φασκόμηλο, Φυτολάκα, Αγριμόνιο.
*ΑΝΑΙΜΙΑ:* Τριφύλλι, Τσουκνίδα, Αγγελική, Λάπαθο, Κρόκος.
*ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ:* Τζινσενγκ, Μελισσόχορτο, Δίκταμο, Κάρδαμο σπόρος.
*ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΑ:* Αγκινάρα, Αγγελική, Αψιθιά, Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Γεντιανή.
*ΑΡΘΡΙΤΙΚΑ:* Φασκόμηλο, Τίλιο, Σημύδα, Σπειραία, Κριθάρι, Αγγελική.
*ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ:* Βίσκος, Κράταιγος, Σκόρδο.
*ΑΡΤΗΡΙΟΣΚΛΗΡΩΣΗ:* Ιξός, Τίλιο, Κράταιγος, Σκόρδο.
*ΑΣΘΜΑ:* Βάλσαμο, Ευκάλυπτος, Γλυ-κόριζα, Ρίγανη, Λεβάντα, Λομπέλια, Εφέδρα, Ινούλα
*ΑΫΠΝΙΑ:* Βαλεριάνα, Πασιφλώρα, Τίλιο, Λυκίσκος, Χαμομήλι.
*ΑΦΘΕΣ:* Αλταία, Βάτος, Τσουκνίδα, Τριαντάφυλλο.
*ΒΗΧΑΣ:* Βήχιο, Ρίγανη, Τσάϊ Βουνού, Βερμπάσκο, Νεπέτα, Γλυκάνισο, Μαρρούβιο, Πλάταγκο, Πριμούλα, Σύμφυτο, Ύδραστις, Ύσσωπος, Θυμάρι, Αλθαία, Ζαμπούκος, Φασκόμηλο, Πολυτρίχι.
*ΒΡΟΓΧΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αλθαία, Μολόχα, Βερμπάσκο, Μαρούβιο, Γλυκάνισο, Τουριλάγκο, Γλυκόριζα, Ευκάλυπτος, Θυμάρι, Κρόκος.
*ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ:* Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Άνηθος, Μάραθος, Τριγωνέλλα.
*ΓΑΣΤΡΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αλθαία, Μολόχα, Γερά-νιο, Φασκόμηλο, Σπειραία, Φτελιά, Σύμφυτο, Υδράστις, Χαμομήλι.
*ΓΡΙΠΗ:* Δυόσμος, Αχιλλαία, Εχινάκια, Καγιέν, Τσάι Βουνού, Ζαμπούκος, Σινάπι, Ύδραστις
*ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΑΣΗ:* Βασιλικός.
*ΔΙΑΒΗΤΗΣ (ΣΑΚΧΑΡΟ):* Αγκινάρα, Αγριμόνιο, Αμυγδαλιά, Καρυδόφυλλα, Αψιθιά, Λαγοκημιθιά, Τσουκνίδα, Μύρτιλλος, Φύλλα Ελιάς.
*ΔΙΟΥΡΗΤΙΚΑ:* Αγριάδα, Σκορπίδι, Γένια Καλαμποκιού, Τσουκνίδα, Λουΐζα.
*ΔΙΑΡΡΟΙΑ:* Σπειραία, Αλχιμίλλα, Γόμα Αραβίας, Αψιθιά, Γεράνιο, Αγριμόνιο, Σύμφυτο, Τριαντάφυλλο.
*ΔΥΣΕΝΤΕΡΙΑ:* Βασιλικός, Καρυδόφυλλα, Λάπαθο.
*ΔΥΣΚΟΙΛΙΟΤΗΤΑ:* Φύλλα Αιγύπτου, Αψιθιά, Κόλιανδρος, Χαμομήλι, Μέντα, Δίκταμο, Δυόσμος, Κάρδαμο, Φασκόμηλο, Μάραθος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Τριφύλλι, Μελισσόχορτο, Πιπερόριζα, Άκορος.
*ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ:* Ευκάλυπτος, Ζαμπούκος, Βασιλικός.
*ΕΛΚΗ (ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙΚΑ):* Μύρο, Φασκόμηλο, Χαμομήλι.
*ΕΛΚΗ (ΔΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ):* Καλέντουλα, Εχινάκια, Ύδραστις.
*ΕΛΚΗ (ΠΕΠΤΙΚΑ):* Αλθαία, Σπειραία, Χαμομήλι, Δίκταμο, Λουΐζα.
*ΕΓΚΑΥΜΑΤΑ:* Αμυγδαλιά, Λυγαριά.
*ΕΚΖΕΜΑ:* Άρκτιο, Γάλιο, Τίλιο, Ίριδα, Στελάρια, Τριφύλλι, Τσουκνίδα, Ύδραστις, Χαμομήλι.
*ΕΜΕΤΟΣ:* Βαλλωτή, Γαρύφαλλο, Δυόσμος, Σπειραία.
*ΕΜΜΗΝΟΠΑΥΣΗ:* Κρόκος, Τσιμιτσιφούγκα, Λυγαριά, Βάλσαμο.
*ΕΜΜΗΝΟΡΡΟΙΑ (ΕΠΩΔΥΝΗ):* Ανεμώνη, Βαλεριάνα, Τσιμιτσιφούγκα, Πετασίτης, Σκουτελάρια, Τζινσενγκ.
*ΕΜΜΗΝΟΡΡΟΙΑ (ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ):* Απήγανος, Αχιλλαία, Λυγαριά, Φλισκούνι.
*ΕΜΜΗΝΟΡΡΟΙΑ (ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΡΟΗ):* Αλχιμίλλη, Γεράνιο, Ύδραστις.
*ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΣΗ:* Νταμιάνα, Τζίντζερ, Καγιέν, Ταραξάκο.
*ΕΠΙΛΗΨΙΑ:* Βαλεριάνα, Πασιφλώρα, Σκουτελλάρια, Ύσσωπος.
*ΕΠΙΠΕΦΥΚΙΤΙΔΑ:* Ευφραγία, Καλέντουλα, Χαμομήλι.
*ΕΡΠΗΣ ΖΩΣΤΗΡ:* Αχιλλαία, Ζαμπούκος, Ιξός, Πασιφλώρα, Βάλσαμο.
*ΕΦΙΔΡΩΣΗ:* Φασκόμηλο.
*ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ:* Αψιθιά, Τριαντάφυλλο.
*ΗΜΙΚΡΑΝΙΕΣ:* Λεβάντα, Τίλιο, Χρυσάνθεμο.
*ΗΠΑΤΟΣ (ΤΟΝΩΤΙΚΑ):* Κενταύριο, Ταράξακο, Ίριδα, Αμυγδαλιά.
*ΗΠΑΤΙΤΙΔΑ:* Γλυκάνισο, Γλυκόριζα.
*ΘΡΟΜΒΩΣΕΙΣ:* Αγγελική, Σκόρδο.
*ΙΚΤΕΡΟΣ:* Βερβένα, Βερβερίδα, Ταρά-ξακο, Λάπαθο, Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Λιναρόσπορος.
*ΙΛΑΡΑ:* Κολιτσίδα, Συκιά.
*ΙΓΜΟΡΙΤΙΔΑ:* Ζαμπούκος, Σολιντανγκο, Φυτολάκα, Χαμομήλι.
*ΙΣΧΙΑΛΓΙΑ:* Τσιμιτσιφούγκα, Βάλσαμο, Αχιλλαία, Μέντα.
*ΙΛΙΓΓΟΣ:* Μελισσόχορτο, Μαντζουράνα, Θρύμπα, Φασκόμηλο, Λεβάντα.
*ΚΑΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΟΣ:* Άνηθος, Μοσχοκάρυδο, Μάραθος
*ΚΑΟΥΡΕΣ:* Αλθαία, Σπειραία, Μολόχα, Σύμφυτο.
*ΚΑΡΔΙΑ:* Κράταιγος, Σκόρδο, Μελισσόχορτο.
*ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ:* Τζινσενγκ, Μελισσόχορτο, Βρώμη, Νταμιάνα, Σκουτελλάρια
*ΚΙΡΣΟΙ:* Κράταιγος, Καστανιά.
*ΚΟΚΙΤΗΣ:* Λομπέλια, Τουσιλάγκο, Τριφύλλι, Μάραθος, Ρίγανη.
*ΚΟΛΙΚΟΙ:* Αγγελική, Άνηθος, Βαλεριάνα, Πιπερόριζα, Μέντα, Κάρδαμο.
*ΚΟΛΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριμόνιο, Αλθαία, Σύμφυτο.
*ΚΡΥΟΛΟΓΗΜΑ:* Τσάϊ Βουνού, Αχιλλαία, Αγγελική, Ζαμπούκος, Ύσσωπος, Πιπερόριζα, Μέντα, Κάρδαμο.
*ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ:* Πιπερόριζα, Καγιέν, Σινάπι.
*ΚΥΣΤΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριάδα, Αρκτοστάφυλλος, Αχιλλαία, Τσουκνίδα.
*ΚΥΤΤΑΡΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριάδα, Μαϊντανός, Κουμαριά.
*ΛΑΡΥΓΓΙΤΙΔΑ:* Μολόχα, Βελανιδιά, Θυμάρι, Εχινάκια, Φασκόμηλο, Χαμομήλι, Αλθαία.
*ΛΕΙΧΗΝΕΣ:* Αχιλλαία, Καρυδόφυλλα.
*ΛΕΥΚΟΡΡΟΙΑ:* Αλχημίλλη, Μύρο, Ξενέκιο, Ύδραστις, Θυμάρι, Τριαντάφυλλο.
*ΜΗΤΡΟΡΡΑΓΙΑ:* Αλχημίλλη, Γεράνιο, Ύδραστις.
*ΜΥΚΗΤΩΣΕΙΣ:* Καλέντουλα, Μύρο.
*ΜΥΡΜΗΓΚΙΑ:* Χελιδόνιο, Θούγια.
*ΜΑΤΙΑ:* Μποράντζα.
*ΝΑΥΤΙΑ:* Βαλλωτή, Μέντα, Δυόσμος, Μάραθος, Μελισσόχορτο.
*ΝΕΥΡΑΛΓΙΑ:* Βαλεριάνα, Ιξός, Τσιμιτσιφούγκα, Πασιφλώρα, Δενδρολίβανο, Χρυσάνθεμο, Βάλσαμο.
*ΝΕΦΡΟΛΙΘΟΙ (ΠΕΤΡΑ)*: Αγριάδα, Αρκτοστάφυλλο, Σκορπίδι, Γένια Καλαμποκιού, Αγριμόνιο, Πολυκόμπι, Αλθαία.
*ΟΙΔΗΜΑ:* Ζαμπούκος, Κανέλλα.
*ΟΡΑΣΗ:* Μάραθος, Καρότο.
*ΟΣΦΥΑΛΓΙΑ:* Καγιέν, Σενέκιο.
*ΟΥΡΗΘΡΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριάδα, Γένια Καλαμποκιού.
*ΟΥΡΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ:* Αγριάδα, Βερμπάσκο, Γένια Καλαμποκιού, Τσουκνίδα.
*ΟΣΤΕΟΠΟΡΩΣΗ:* Χαρούπια Σπόρος.
*ΟΥΛΙΤΙΔΑ:* Μύρο, Φασκόμηλο, Φυτολάκα, Εχινάκια.
*ΠΟΝΟΔΟΝΤΟΣ:* Γαρύφαλλο, Δίκταμο, Γλυκάνισο.
*ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ:* Δενδρολίβανο, Ρί-γανη, Μέντα, Πράσινο Τσάϊ, Κολιανδρο, Σινάπι, Τριαντάφυλλο.
*ΠΡΟΕΜΜΗΝΟΡΡΟΙΚΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ:* Βαλεριάνα, Λυγαριά, Σκουτελάρια, Τίλιο.
*ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ:* Αγριάδα, Νταμιάνα, Περδικάκι, Γένια Καλαμποκιού, Πολυτρίχι, Υδράγγεια, Σερενόα, Επιλάβιο, Αμυγδαλιά.
*ΠΥΡΕΤΟΣ:* Αγγελική, Πιπερόριζα, Νεπέτα, Αχιλλαία, Τριφύλλι, Αγριμόνιο, Χαμομήλι.
*ΠΟΝΟΛΑΙΜΟΣ:* Αγριμόνιο, Αχιλλαία, Ζαμπούκος.
*ΠΙΤΥΡΙΔΑ:* Δενδρολίβανο, Καρυδόφυλλα, Τσουκνίδα.
*ΡΕΥΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ:* Αγγελική, Άρκτιο, Άρνικα, Αχιλλαία, Ζαμπούκος, Σπειραία, Τίλιο, Τσουκνίδα, Τριφύλλι, Χρυσάνθεμα.
*ΡΙΝΟΡΡΑΓΙΑ:* Αλχιμίλλη, Καλέντουλα.
*ΣΚΩΛΗΚΟΕΙΔΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριμόνιο, Γεράνιο.
*ΣΤΗΘΑΓΧΗ:* Κράταιγος, Λεόνουρος.
*ΣΥΚΩΤΙ:* Αγκινάρα, Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Αψιθιά.
*ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ:* Δίκταμο, Χαμομήλι, Μέντα, Λουΐζα, Γλυκάνισο, Κόλιανδρος, Δυόσμος, Κρόκος, Λουΐζα, Μάραθος.
*ΣΤΡΕΣ:* Ιξός, Χαμομήλι, Τίλιο, Σκουτελάρια, Πράσινο Τσάι.
*ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ:* Βαλεριάνα, Λεόνουρος, Λεβάντα, Μελισσόχορτο.
*ΤΡΙΧΟΠΤΩΣΗ:* Δάφνη, Δενδρολίβανο, Καρυδιά, Τσουκνίδα, Φασκόμηλο, Κρεμμύδι.
*ΤΥΜΠΑΝΙΣΜΟΙ:* Γλυκάνισο, Δενδρολίβανο, Κάρδαμο, Κόλιανδρος, Μάραθος, Μέντα, Φλισκούνι.
*ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΑ:* Καλέντουλα, Δίκταμο, Χαμομήλι, Ζαμπούκος, Σύμφυτο.
*ΥΠΕΡΚΟΠΩΣΗ:* Τζινσενγκ, Μελισσόχορτο, Θυμάρι, Δενδρολίβανο.
*ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗ:* Κράταιγος, Ιξός, Βαλεριάνα, Τίλιο, Φύλλα Ελιάς, Μελισσόχορτο, Σκόρδο.
*ΥΠΟΤΑΣΗ:* Κράταιγος, Πιπερόριζα, Κόκκινη Πιπεριά.
*ΥΠΕΡΤΡΙΓΛΥΚΕΡΙΔΙΑ:* Πράσινο Τσάϊ, Σκόρδο.
*ΦΛΕΒΙΤΙΔΑ:* Καστανιά, Ιξός, Κράταιγος, Τίλιο.
*ΦΑΡΥΓΓΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγριμόνιο. Φασκόμηλο, Αλθαία, Ζαμπούκος
*ΦΥΜΑΤΙΩΣΗ:* Καρυδόφυλλα, Λεβάντα, Ρίγανη, Λάπαθο.
*ΧΟΛΗ:* Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Αγκινάρα, Λινάρι, Βερβένα, Ταράξακο.
*ΧΟΛΗΣΤΕΡΙΝΗ:* Αγκινάρα, Ταράξακο, Φύλλα Ελιάς, Πράσινο Τσάϊ, Σκόρδο, Αντράκλα, Κιτρινόριζα.
*ΨΩΡΑ:* Γλυκάνισο, Λάπαθο, Κανέλα.
*ΨΩΡΙΑΣΗ:* Γαϊδουράγκαθο, Γάλιο, Ίριδα, Τριφύλλι, Άρκτιο, Λιναρόσπορος.
*ΨΕΙΡΕΣ / ΨΥΛΛΟΙ:* Σάσσαφρας.
*ΩΤΙΤΙΔΑ:* Αγκινάρα, Κισσός.
*ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ (ΠΟΝΟΙ):* Ανεμώνη, Βαλεριάνα, Πασιφλώρα, Βάλσαμο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο σε ευχαριστουμε που συμπληρωσες το άρθρο,ειδικα ο οδηγος βασει της δρασης των βοτανων μπορεί να βοηθησει πολυ !!Αυτο που μενει ειναι να εντοπίσεις ένα καλό βοταναδικο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Machiavelli

Ευχαριστώ, πολύ πρακτική προσθήκη.

----------


## flinstone

> Παιδιά τα φύλλα της τσουκνίδας τα βράζουμε και τα πίνουμε υποθέτω.
> υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία ή βράζουμε ότι να΄ναι


η δοσολογία ολλάζει ανάλογα με το τι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αν διαβάσετε το άρθρο θα βρείτε αυτό που ζητάτε. χονδρικά ισχύει 1 κουταλί του γλυκού για 1 κούπα νερό.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Στελιο πολυ καλο το συμπληρωμα του αρθρου.
Τωρα ξερουμε τι και ποτε το χρειαζομαστε κατι.
Εχω διαλεξει καποια χρησιμα βοτανα τωρα μενει
να ψαξω που θα τα βρω εδω στην θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## Bane

Το καλύτερο τζίνσενγκ είναι το korean red, ξεχωρίζει απ τα άλλα όντας πιο ακριβό και όταν το σπας μέσα είναι συμπαγές σαν κερί, επίσης έχει ωραία γεύση(εμένα τουλάχιστον μου αρέσει). Δυστηχώς το πρόβλημα με τα τζινσενγκ είναι πως γίνεται ένας ψιλοχαμός στην διαφορά δραστικότητας, δεν είναι μόνο το ποσοστό αλλά πολύ περισσότερο το είδος των ζινκενοσίδων που καθορίζει αν ένα τζινσενγκ είναι καλό η μάπα.

----------


## Bane

Btw ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το yohimbe όπως και όλοι οι αναστολείς της μονοοξυδάσης ΔΕΝ πρέπει να καταναλώνεται με τρόφιμα που περιέχουν τυραμίνη(κυρίως γαλακτοκομικά και κόκκινα τυριά.
Ωσον αφορά το καβα κάβα η τοξική δράση του οφείλεται σε συστατικά που υπάρχουν μόνο στα υπέργεια μέρη του. Αναζητήστε ρίζες ή ένα συμπλήρωμα που να αναγράφει σαφώς ότι έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο ρίζες.
Η αγκινάρα (τα φύλλα) είναι επίσης καταπληκτικό αντιυπερτασικό, αλλά προσοχή μπορεί να "σακατέψει" την πίεση.

Ένα λαθάκι που παρατήρησα
"Η εφεδρίνη θεωρείται ισχυρό αναβολικό"

Το σωστό θα ήταν 

"Η εφεδρίνη θεωρείται ισχυρό διεγερτικό"

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Btw ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το yohimbe όπως και όλοι οι αναστολείς της μονοοξυδάσης ΔΕΝ πρέπει να καταναλώνεται με τρόφιμα που περιέχουν τυραμίνη(κυρίως γαλακτοκομικά και κόκκινα τυριά.
> Ωσον αφορά το καβα κάβα η τοξική δράση του οφείλεται σε συστατικά που υπάρχουν μόνο στα υπέργεια μέρη του. Αναζητήστε ρίζες ή ένα συμπλήρωμα που να αναγράφει σαφώς ότι έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο ρίζες.
> Η αγκινάρα (τα φύλλα) είναι επίσης καταπληκτικό αντιυπερτασικό, αλλά προσοχή μπορεί να "σακατέψει" την πίεση.
> 
> Ένα λαθάκι που παρατήρησα
> "Η εφεδρίνη θεωρείται ισχυρό αναβολικό"
> 
> Το σωστό θα ήταν 
> 
> "Η εφεδρίνη θεωρείται ισχυρό διεγερτικό"


Εδώ και μερικά χρονια θεωρείται kai αναβολικό! Δεν ξέρω για ισχυρό (και είναι κρίμα γιατί γινόντουσαν κορυφαία συμπληρώματα), αλλα έχει βγει από την αγορά μετά την απαγόρευση του εδώ και μια 5eτια περίπου (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω).

----------


## Eddie

Ωραιο το αρθρο!!

Flinstone ειπες οτι το τηλιο βοηθαει στις αυπνιες.Το εχεις δοκιμασει?Επειδη εχω σοβαρο προβλημα,κανω πανω 1ωρα να κοιμηθω,και εαν την πεσω πριν τις 12 ισως και παραπανω.Και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ξυπναω πολλες φορες μεχρι το πρωι.Οπως καταλαβαινετε,ειδικα για εναν αθλητη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Και ειδικοτερα κανει ζημια στη δουλεια μου επειδη οδηγω φορτηγο και θελει πολυ προσοχη.

Εκανα και γω μια ερευνα για τα βοτανα και πριν λιγες μερες αποφασισα να κανω ενα συνδιασμο,Βαλεριανα-Λουιζα-Μελισσοχορτο-Πασιφλορα.Βραζω νερο και τα ριχνω μεσα για κανα 10λεπτο μεχρι να ποτισουν.

Στο παρελθον επερνα και μελατονινη,για οσους γνωριζουν.

Βελτιωση καμμια ομως :01. Sad: 

Εν τω μεταξυ επειδη θελω απεγνωσμενα να χασω κιλα εδω και πολλους μηνες παιρνω θερμογεννητικα,πινω και ενα καφε τη μερα..να επηρεαζει αυτο?

ΖΜΑ θα βοηθουσε,η χρωμιο?Ειμαι λιγο off topic :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ωραιο το αρθρο!!
> 
> Flinstone ειπες οτι το τηλιο βοηθαει στις αυπνιες.Το εχεις δοκιμασει?Επειδη εχω σοβαρο προβλημα,κανω πανω 1ωρα να κοιμηθω,και εαν την πεσω πριν τις 12 ισως και παραπανω.Και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ξυπναω πολλες φορες μεχρι το πρωι.Οπως καταλαβαινετε,ειδικα για εναν αθλητη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Και ειδικοτερα κανει ζημια στη δουλεια μου επειδη οδηγω φορτηγο και θελει πολυ προσοχη.
> 
> Εκανα και γω μια ερευνα για τα βοτανα και πριν λιγες μερες αποφασισα να κανω ενα συνδιασμο,Βαλεριανα-Λουιζα-Μελισσοχορτο-Πασιφλορα.Βραζω νερο και τα ριχνω μεσα για κανα 10λεπτο μεχρι να ποτισουν.
> 
> Στο παρελθον επερνα και μελατονινη,για οσους γνωριζουν.
> 
> Βελτιωση καμμια ομως
> ...



Έδωσες μόνος σου την απάντηση.
Μπορεί να πέρνεις μέχρι και 600-700mg καφείνης. Λογικό να έχεις αυπνίες.
Τα υπόλοιπα τα συζητάμε σε άλλο τόπικ αν θες.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## The Rock

> Ωραιο το αρθρο!!
> 
> Flinstone ειπες οτι το τηλιο βοηθαει στις αυπνιες.Το εχεις δοκιμασει?Επειδη εχω σοβαρο προβλημα,κανω πανω 1ωρα να κοιμηθω,και εαν την πεσω πριν τις 12 ισως και παραπανω.Και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ξυπναω πολλες φορες μεχρι το πρωι.Οπως καταλαβαινετε,ειδικα για εναν αθλητη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Και ειδικοτερα κανει ζημια στη δουλεια μου επειδη οδηγω φορτηγο και θελει πολυ προσοχη.
> 
> Εκανα και γω μια ερευνα για τα βοτανα και πριν λιγες μερες αποφασισα να κανω ενα συνδιασμο,Βαλεριανα-Λουιζα-Μελισσοχορτο-Πασιφλορα.Βραζω νερο και τα ριχνω μεσα για κανα 10λεπτο μεχρι να ποτισουν.
> 
> Στο παρελθον επερνα και μελατονινη,για οσους γνωριζουν.
> 
> Βελτιωση καμμια ομως
> ...


Πρόσεξε με την ποσότητα των διεγερτικών που χρησιμοποιείς και δοκίμασε κάτι από τα παρακάτω για βελτίωση της ποιότητας του ύπνου σου:
Ταυρίνη,Γλουταμίνη,Θιανίνη,5 HTP και GABA.

----------


## Eddie

@Στελιο ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up: 

@Βραχε,θα δοκιμασω και βλεπουμε.Οσο για τα λιποδ. 4 καψουλες τη μερα παιρνω,μετρια πραγματα.

----------


## foko

Πολλυ ωραιο και ενημερωτικο αρθρο , αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι τι παιζει με τον μαιντανο , τωρα τελευταια τον ακουω πολλυ σε περιοδους γραμμωσης

----------


## Doctorg

Τέλος οι πολύ καφέδες κι  επιστροφή στα βότανα. Αν όντως κάνουν τα μισά από  αυτά που αναφέρονται τότε θα γίνεται καλή δουλειά. Αν ξέρει και κάνα  μαγαζί κάποιος στην Αθήνα ή στα πέριξ που να μπορούμε να βρούμε  θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## skourias

> Τέλος οι πολύ καφέδες κι  επιστροφή στα βότανα. Αν όντως κάνουν τα μισά από  αυτά που αναφέρονται τότε θα γίνεται καλή δουλειά. Αν ξέρει και κάνα  μαγαζί κάποιος στην Αθήνα ή στα πέριξ που να μπορούμε να βρούμε  θα βοηθούσε.


Εγώ τους έκοψα τελείως γιατί ξεκίνησα ένα ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο.
Πίστευα ότι θα υποφέρω, θα βαράω χαρμάνες (ημουν πρεζάκι με τον καφέ), δεν θα μπορώ να ξυπνήσω κτλ.
Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα από αυτά. :01. Wink: 

Σε ποια περιοχή ψάχνεις μαγαζί?

----------


## kleiza7

> Τέλος οι πολύ καφέδες κι  επιστροφή στα βότανα. Αν όντως κάνουν τα μισά από  αυτά που αναφέρονται τότε θα γίνεται καλή δουλειά. Αν ξέρει και κάνα  μαγαζί κάποιος στην Αθήνα ή στα πέριξ που να μπορούμε να βρούμε  θα βοηθούσε.


εχει στη Γλυφαδα ενα ΠΟΛΥ σπανιο μαγαζακι. απο αυτα με τα πολλα ραφακια που οπου κοιταξεις εχεις βοτανα τσαι κ.τ.λ ΑΡΚΕΥΘΟΣ λεγεται αν εισαι κοντα αξιζει γιατι εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια...
απο εκει και περα εχω βρει πολυ καλες τιμες στο κεντρο στην κλασσικη αγορα...

Για το Yohimbe που λετε παιδια.. εχω.....περιεργη εμπειρια... 

εχω ενα βαζακι γεματο σπιτι μου. 2 φορες εχω φτιαξει να πιω.

ΚΑΙ τις 2... με επιασε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ, υπερδιεγερση, κρυαδες και γενικως ενα αισθημα οτι περισσοτερο ειμαι αρρωστος. ενα τρεμουλο μου εφερε. ενιωθα πως ειχα πυρετο... 
απο την πρωτη φορα. Την δευτερη φορα που συνεβη αυτο ημουν σιγουρος οτι το προκαλεσε το Yohimbe και δεν ημουν αρρωστος... εβαλα θερμομετρο ας πουμε τοσο πολυ. 

και για να το τονιζω ΟΧΙ καλη διεγερση... ετρεμα σαν αρρωστος... 
Το εχει παθει κανεις?? 
μαλλον θα εχει να κανει με εμενα.... δεν το αντεχει ισως ο οργανισμος μου... 
με αλλα βοτανα δεν ειχα κατι. και γενικα με πιανουν. π.χ και βαλεριανα η πασυφλορα που σε αλλους δεν κανουν τιποτα εμενα με ενα καλο Mix θα με χαλαρωσουν ωραια για υπνακο(σε περιπτωση που νυσταζω και λιγο) 
η δοση που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν 2-3 κουταλιες τυο γλυκου. Μηπως το παρακανα? μηπως ηταν "καλο το πραμα" και θελει λιγοτερο ??? χαχαχαχα
ή μηπως να το αποφυγω για παντα?
εχω ακουσει οτι το Yohimbe Θελει και προσοχη...

----------


## Andrikos

Το ότι ειναι κάτι βότανο ή φυσικο προίον γενικά δεν το καθιστά ασφαλές - τα μεγαλύτερα δηλητηρία είναι παραγωγή της μητέρας φύσης.

----------


## s0k0s

Διαβασα οτι επιληψια: πασιφλορα βαλεριανα κλπ. Προσωπικα δεν με βοηθησε καθολου.

----------


## gate 7

στο γιοχιμπε δεν λεει την συνιστωμενη δοσολογια και επισης ποσες φορες την ημερα παιρνουμε αυτο το βοτανο..

----------


## jimaras22

> στο γιοχιμπε δεν λεει την συνιστωμενη δοσολογια και επισης ποσες φορες την ημερα παιρνουμε αυτο το βοτανο..


αναλογα απο οτι διαβασα ειναι 2,5mg 2/3 φορες τη μερα σε χαπια κ ανεβενεις πολυ σιγα

τωρα σε σκονη η οπως το εχεις εσυ βαλε λιγο και δες.η πεσ μου εδω σε τι μορφη το χεις  ακριβως να σε βοηθησω.

αλλα για πιο λογο το πηρες αυτο ετσ κ αλλιως δεν  κανει και πολλα

----------


## gate 7

φιλε εγω προκειται να παρω σε μορφη σκονης εχω διαβασει 6-7 γραμμαρια την ημερα βοηθηθουν για να εχεις πιοτικοτερες στυσεις .. στο τελευταιο που λες δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μου λες οτι το γιοχιμπε δεν κανει τιποτα?? σους εχω ρωτησει και στο γυμναστηριο μου λενε πως ειναι πανισχυρο συμπληρωμα βεβαια εξαρταται και τον λογο που το θες  :01. Wink:

----------

